# OrkJager OOC {Always open for Alts.}



## Mr. Prez (Mar 6, 2005)

Howdy folks! I was looking for several 1st level characters for a campaign. It would be 3e/3.5 basic. Any character's allowed so long as their level 1 and I can figure them out. I think it'll be a fairly basic game, mostly Hack and Slash for the first few levels, with some (hopefully good) RPing in the middle. After the first little "adventure," it should turn towards a more RP-intensive mood. I'm inclined to be fairly lenient about coming and going, that is, if you don't like the way the game is headed, or don't have th time anymore, it should be okay, the game will keep rolling, as long as I have at least three players. And we will always be open to new players with a max of 9, although 6 would be optimum. If anyone out there wants to participate, but would really prefer DMing, I could step down and take up a player myself.
Character Creation: Just your basic character creation. Roll 7 4d6, drop the lowest roll and the lowest score.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm in, I'll whip something up. By 3e/3.5 basic do you mean srd/PH only?

Also is this going to be a hunt down the orcs campaign? That's what I gather from the title. Maybe go after orc and pie (I've never actually played that module  ).


----------



## CoolHand (Mar 6, 2005)

I'd like to give it a go. Do you want us to post our character designs here or email them to you directly. I've got what I believe will be an interesting character type...kind of a flamboyant fighter type.  He's likely the type that will annoy some of his fellow members and entertain others.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 6, 2005)

Colour me interested.


----------



## Krug (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm interested! 

(I would reccomend against taking too many players. With 9 players, waiting for most, if not all players to post, becomes excruciating).


----------



## Lefferts (Mar 6, 2005)

Do you have Complete Arcane? I'd like to possibly play a Warlock or Warmage.


----------



## reddist (Mar 6, 2005)

Keen!  I've been hoping to find a game I could get in to.  If yer willing to take on a "newbie" in terms of online play, count me in!

Thanks oodles,

-Reddist


----------



## Voadam (Mar 6, 2005)

*Dagmar Frekkeson Dwarf Fighter*

Tried out the spoiler tags
[sblock]Rolls

6,5,2,4=15
5,3,3,4=12
5,5,3,5=15
5,1,5,6=16
1,3,4,2=9
1,6,2,1=9
5,2,3,1=10

So 16,15,15,12,10,9

Dagmar Frekkeson
Dwarf Fighter 1
Str 15
Dex 15
Con 18
Int 10
Wis 12
Cha 7

Alignment LG
HP 14
Attack +3 waraxe d10+3 x3
AC 16
F+6 R+2 W+1
Feats Improved Unarmed Strike, Defelect Arrows
Skills: Knowledge dungeoneering+2, knowledge architecture +2

Equip scale mail, cold iron dwarven waraxe 40 gp.

Tactic, strike two handed then release a hand to be ready to deflect arrow attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## Harvey (Mar 6, 2005)

I am also definitely interested... thinking about a cleric of some sort (human possibly) if there's room...


----------



## Captain Tagon (Mar 6, 2005)

A hack and slash run could be lots of fun right now and looks like I have enough time for one more game. Leaning towards playing a barb but could do whatever depending on the rest of the party.


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 6, 2005)

Cool, I wasn't expecting such a good response.

Send me your characters to presmail2000@yahoo.com I'd really like the full sheet info if you can manage it. I'll take the first six or seven characters I get, and keep reserves. This will be fairly loose, so losing a character won't hurt too much unless they leave in the middle of something, which they won't be allowed to do. If a character is inactive for two days his action will be NPC'ed and after a week, they will die a gruesome death...or maybe they'll just go on reserve status.

Lefferts (and anyone else who cares like Voadam): I don't have the Complete Arcane, but I'll try to find it, and if I can get it soon, I'll let you know. What I have right now are the CRBs, Complete Divine, Faiths and Pantheons, Forgotten Realms, and the Underdark; plus several pamphlet-sized things from Mongoose, etc. I also rely heavily on the SRD (link). If you have any web sources, I would prefer that to buying a new book. 

The idea is a general Orc-hunt, so "Yay!"

After I get the characters, I will email a confirmation and this thread will become the "OOC Thread" and the game thread will be created into Playing the Game.


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 6, 2005)

Oh, one more thing...I don't like psionics, No Psionics...Sorry; well, not really, but No.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Mar 7, 2005)

Just a quick question, what campaign setting is this in?


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 7, 2005)

A good orc hunt seems fun... will e-mail you a character.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 7, 2005)

Mr. Prez said:
			
		

> What I have right now are the CRBs, Complete Divine, Faiths and Pantheons, Forgotten Realms, and the Underdark; plus several pamphlet-sized things from Mongoose, etc.




CRB's?


----------



## reddist (Mar 7, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> CRB's?




Core Rule Books, I'm guessing


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 7, 2005)

I have a longstanding desire to play a Marshal if I may?

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20030906b


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 7, 2005)

But the die rolls say otherwise...


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 7, 2005)

The campaign is of my own imagining...No real specifics. The terrain will expand as needed per adventure/quest.
Wilphe, I hope that your hopes weren't resting entirely on the Marshal. If you could make another character, excelent. If you must, you could scrap the rolls and I'll roll you a set. Although I would prefer that you use the original scores. You'll find I'm fairly liberal when it comes to character creation, but if anyone gets more than a 90 point total, they _may_ be asked to roll again. Cheating is not good!
CRBs= MM, DMG, PHb (Core Rule Books)


----------



## Mavnn (Mar 7, 2005)

Hmm... might be some interest here.

I'll see what I can knock up over lunch.

Michael


----------



## Mavnn (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry to reply to myself, but there you go.

What are your feelings on Multiclassing Monks? I've an idea for a character, but it would rather fall apart if you enforce the no re-multiclassing to monk rule.

Michael

Edit: Doesn't matter, I submitted something different.


----------



## Lefferts (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm looking at a Sorceror, since Mr. Prez doesn't have Complete Arcane. What is everyone else making?


----------



## Voadam (Mar 7, 2005)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> I'm looking at a Sorceror, since Mr. Prez doesn't have Complete Arcane. What is everyone else making?




Dwarf fighter.


----------



## Mavnn (Mar 7, 2005)

I've submitted a Half-Orc Ranger.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 7, 2005)

That's funny Mavnn, I am making a half-orc cleric. Maybe we can work together on a common backstory?


----------



## Mavnn (Mar 7, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> That's funny Mavnn, I am making a half-orc cleric. Maybe we can work together on a common backstory?




Well, I've already submitted a backstory to Mr. Prez, so he'd have to approve any changes but it's still basic enough to have plenty of room to be flushed out with links to other party members.

I'll post it below, spoilered because it's quite long:

[sblock]
Lindal
History:
Lindal’s mother, a human named Filana, was living a happily married life in the village of Stormthorn when it was raided and destroyed by an orcish warband. Taken prisoner, Filana managed to escape into the wilderness 3 days later – but not before she gained something from her imprisonment. She spent the next 3 years on a personal crusade against the orcs, learning the ways of the wilderness and of archery, and using her now in depth knowledge of the surrounding country side to launch one person guerrilla raids on orcish encampments and patrols. 

She might have continued down the path into mindless revenge and brutality towards the orcs, except that one day a few months after Lindal’s 2nd birthday, Filana spotted an orcish patrol making it’s way through the forest. She stalked them for a couple of miles, until the orcs came across a small band of humans of all ages.

For a long, long moment Filana viewed the humans as bait for a trap, a chance to distract the orcs long enough for her to kill a couple more than if she attacked them undistracted. Than she realised what she was thinking.

Ashamed, she attacked the orcs, driving them off before they managed to kill a single human. And then she swore a solemn oath. While she would teach her child the ways of the orcs, their families enemy, she would never let him put the hunt above the good of others. Neither she nor her child would sink to the level of those they fought.

Lindal learnt all of his mother’s lessons well, both the moral and the tactical. When she died fighting an orcish chieftain soon after his 15th birthday, he retreated for 6 months back into the wilderness to grieve. Then, knowing that he was not strong enough to fulfil his mission as either orc hunter or protecter of the helpless on his own, he set off on his first trip to civilisation to find like minded individuals.

Or at least those he could learn from.

Stats:
Lawful Good Half-Orc Ranger 1
STR	16	+3
DEX	14	+2
CON	14	+2
INT	11	+0
WIS	12	+1
CHA	13	+1

BAB: 	+1		(+1 Ranger)
Melee:	+4		Ranged:	+3
AC:	15		(10 Base, +2 Dex, +3 Studded Leather)
Touch:	12
Flat AC:	13
Hits:	10		d8+2 (First Lvl Max)

Fort:	+4	(+2 Con, +2 Ranger)
Ref:	+4	(+2 Dex, +2 Ranger)
Will:	+1	(+1 Wis, +0 Ranger)

Feats:
Stealthy (Benefit: You get a +2 bonus on all Hide checks and Move Silently checks)

Skills:
Bluff +2 (Rank 1 (Crossclass), CHA +1)
Climb  +6 (Rank 4, STR +3, -1 Armor Check)
Hide +7 (Rank 4, DEX +2, -1 Armor Check, Feat +2)
Intimidate +3 (Rank 2 (Crossclass), CHA +1)
Jump +3  (Rank 1, STR +3, -1 Armor Check)
Listen +2  (Rank 1, WIS +1)
Move Silently +7 (Rank 4, DEX +2, -1 Armor Check, Feat +2)
Survival +5 (Rank 4, WIS +1)

Racial Features:
+2 Strength, –2 Intelligence, –2 Charisma. (included above)
Medium: As Medium creatures, half-orcs have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Half-orc base land speed is 30 feet.
Darkvision: Half-orcs (and orcs) can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and half-orcs can function just fine with no light at all.
Orc Blood: For all effects related to race, a half-orc is considered an orc.
Languages: Common and Orc.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass half-orc’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he takes an experience point penalty.

Class Features:
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: A ranger is proficient with all simple and martial weapons, and with light armor and shields (except tower shields).
Favored Enemy (Ex): Humanoid (Orc). The ranger gains a +2 bonus on Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival checks when using these skills against creatures of this type. Likewise, he gets a +2 bonus on weapon damage rolls against such creatures.
Track: A ranger gains Track as a bonus feat.
Wild Empathy (Ex): A ranger can improve the attitude of an animal. This ability functions just like a Diplomacy check to improve the attitude of a person. The ranger rolls 1d20 and adds his ranger level and his Charisma bonus to determine the wild empathy check result. The typical domestic animal has a starting attitude of indifferent, while wild animals are usually unfriendly.

To use wild empathy, the ranger and the animal must be able to study each other, which means that they must be within 30 feet of one another under normal visibility conditions. Generally, influencing an animal in this way takes 1 minute, but, as with influencing people, it might take more or less time.

The ranger can also use this ability to influence a magical beast with an Intelligence score of 1 or 2, but he takes a –4 penalty on the check.

Equipment (55gp spent, 85gp on person):
Quarterstaff (+4 Hit, d6+4 damage (used 2-handed))
Shortbow (+3 Hit, d6 damage, 60ft Range)
Studded Leather (+3 Armor Class, -1 Armor Check)

Dice Rolls:
6, 4, 4, 1 = 14 *STR*
5, 5, 4, 2 = 14 *DEX*
6, 3, 2, 2 = 11 *Dropped*
6, 4, 3, 3 = 13 *INT*
6, 5, 4, 1 = 15 *CHA*
5, 4, 3, 3 = 12 *WIS*
6, 5, 3, 2 = 14 *CON*
[/sblock]


----------



## reddist (Mar 7, 2005)

I sent Mr. Prez three proposals.... a human fighter, a human rogue, and a half-elf battle-sorcerer (from CA).  I'm going to write up some more on the battle sorcerer, since it seems like we have the fighter types covered.  Unless we think we need a rogue type?


----------



## Voadam (Mar 7, 2005)

Two half orcs in an orc hunting campaign?

Don't settle for half measures, go for full orc traitors or rival orc clans since they are in the CRB approved MM.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 7, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> Well, I've already submitted a backstory to Mr. Prez, so he'd have to approve any changes but it's still basic enough to have plenty of room to be flushed out with links to other party members.




Very cool backstory! Just submitted my character to Mr. Prez. I wanted to take mine in a different direction... focusing on his training as a cleric of Pelor. Check it out if it makes sense to weave together backstories at a certain point (and dependent upon what the rest of the group does, I mean we'd all have to meet at some point, right?)

[sblock]
Background:
About 18 years ago, a young, ragged-looking woman entered the town of Haven. This human woman, by the name of Ellana, looked like death itself; her body scarred and brusied. The town guard immediately rushed her to the Temple of Pelor for healing. It was there that the high priest of the temple, a human cleric by the name of Jon Steelborn, found out about the woman's misfortunes: Ellana and her husband were part of a caravan travelling from Steelbrush to Haven. On the way, the caravan was attacked by a band of Orc raiders, where every man, woman, and child were brutally slaughtered... that is, except for Ellana. Ellana was brutally raped by the leader of the orc tribe and left for dead. Ellana used the last of her strength to drag herself to her feet, and by act of sheer will alone, carried herself the 1 day's travel to Haven.

Over the course of administering healing and care for the young Ellana, Jon found a soft-spot in his heart for the woman. In the months that passed, it was revealed that Ellana was, in fact, pregnant. 9 months after her ordeal, Ellana gave birth to a young male half-orc. Unfortunately, Ellana did not survive childbirth. Jon, out of pity, adopted the newborn half-orc, naming him Koric after his father.

Koric was raised as the son of the high priest, and quickly learned the ways of worship to Pelor. Jon spent his days telling young Koric of the evils of the orcs, and their role in the deaths of his parents. Koric rejected his half-orc bloodline, forcing those that addressed him as a  "half-orc" to call him a "half-human" instead. Over the years, Koric's attitude towards the orcs  turned from dislike to a fervent hatred. Eventually, at age 17, Jon took great pride in  annointing Koric as a cleric of Pelor. It was then that Koric began his quest: to rid the 
countrtyside of the orc menace once and for all.

Appearance:
Koric is a "half-human" of grey skin, with a tall, muscular body, a pronounced jaw, and an intelligence in his eyes that seem almost contradictory to his orcish appearance. Koric has a wooden holy symbol of Pelor attached to his studded leather armor, and the symbol of Pelor etched into his heavy wooden shield. Pelor's weapon of choice, a heavy mace, is attached to his belt. Koric also wears a hooded black robe, which he oftentimes uses to obscure his face.
[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 7, 2005)

Human Marshal.

Two good archery feets and good social skills - he has diplomacy pretty much sewn up.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 7, 2005)

If you have room I'll play the sterotypical halfling bard.   
Why? Because I  have not taken my meds yet!

 I rarely play halfings (once or twice) and I have played a bard once... so color me curious....


----------



## reddist (Mar 8, 2005)

Okay... here's a background for one of the PCs I offered to Mr. Prez.  It's kinda long.  Many apologies.  If someone will tell me how to add that spoiler button, I'll edit it.

_never mind, I figured it out!_

The short form is a battle sorcerer (or straight sorcerer, I haven't really decided) who doesn't REALIZE she is a sorcerer... she thinks she's a druid.

[sblock]
*Background: * The Elven Battlemage Illandyll Kilvestri, the product of over a dozen generations of carefully selected parents, is a direct descendant of the Elder Aeratus, a wyrm of ancient and terrible power.  With Illandyll leading the Kilvestri warbands the clan vastly expanded their Woodsholm, and many small tribes of forest dwellers were drawn into Kilvestri fealty.  After the expansion, Illandyll had a role in the oversight of these smaller tribes, to teach them to understand and respect the woods they lived in, and to make use of the innate power inherent in such lush natural surroundings.  Under Illandyll’s tutelage, many of these human and Orc tribes developed powerful Druids and Shamans, aligned with the Kilvestri in thought and deed.

One such tribe was known locally as the Blue River Stone Clan, named for a great chunk of smooth blue stone that served as a center piece for their grounds.  They were barbarians only in that they lacked the complexity and sophistication of “civilized” societies… they were a kind and peaceful people, who easily adapted to the Kilvestri teachings.  One woman in particular, Lorrian Bacca, was a beautiful young maiden who quickly learned to harness nature’s power and became a Druid of no small stature.  She also caught Illandyll’s eye, and he found excuse after excuse to visit the people of the Blue River Stone.

As Lorrian grew in power she eventually gave up her Bacca name and took the name Oakmaiden, a true follower of the Green Path.  The mentor/protégé relationship between Lorrian and Illandyll grew into something more, and soon Lorrian was with child.  However, Illandyll’s political leadership within the Kilvestri Woodsholm would not allow him to acknowledge a bastard child, especially one born to a human woman, and he left Lorrian in shame.

Lorrian raised Felicity as best she could, teaching her they ways of the forest and its spirits.  Felicity was a rambunctious child, her mixed blood giving her a curious waif-like appearance.  When she was twelve, Felicty Oakmaiden began to show signs of innate magic ability, exciting Lorrian into thinking she could pass on her Druidic knowledge to her daughter.  Unfortunately, before such teaching could began, the savage Orc Hordes descended upon the Kilvestri forests in vast numbers, slaughtering all who stood in their way.  The Kilvestri Elves were driven back, deep into the heart of their Woodsholm, and the many small tribes were left to the ravages of the Orcs.

The Blue River Stone clan was shattered.  Felicity survived by hiding under the ruined timbers of a burnt hut, shivering in the dark while the Orcs prowled through the grounds slaughtering the wounded.  Finally, after three days of cowering in under the ashen logs, hunger finally drove her from her hiding spot.  Her clan was decimated, and it appeared she was the only one left.

Felicity Oakmaiden put all of her knowledge to the test, relying heavily on what she could remember of her mother’s teachings.  She did what she could to put her people’s spirits to rest, reciting the rituals as best as she remembered, then scrounged for useable items from the wreckage of her clan grounds.  Before she left the grounds, she chipped off a piece of the blue stone, and fashioned an amulet which she wears around her neck. 

In the woods she ate what nuts, roots, and berries she could identify, fished and trapped squirrels and rabbits, and made the most of her shattered life.  Her magic ability began to blossom, but its effects were not as she anticipated.  From her mother’s teachings, Felicity thought her powers would be more oriented towards the Green Path, but for some reason her abilities defied her expectations.  She firmly believes her powers stem from her connection to the natural world, and is often confused when her abilities manifest themselves.

When word of a young human female surviving on her own after the Orc raids reached the remaining Kilvestri, Illandyll believed he knew who she was.  He sent scouting parties to find this young woman and bring her to the deeper parts of the forest where the Elves were camped.  He did indeed recognize his blood in the young woman, and saw immediately that the blood of the Elder Aeratus also flowed in her veins.  He also realized he could not keep her with him, nor teach her to harness and refine her sorcerous abilities.  He had to turn her back into the woods, and encourage her to seek out humans with whom she might more identify.  One bit of help he gave her was to offer her a finely made Elven scimitar, with thinly etched runes along the blade.  If she were a true descendant of the Elder Aeratus, perhaps she could awaken the powers latent in the blade in the years to come.  He released the young woman at the edge of the forests, and bid her farewell.

Felicity Oakmaiden was once again on her own.  The Elves suggested she leave the Kilvestri lands and search for other human settlements, hoping to find another society where she might once again make a home.

*Appearance: * Felicty doesn’t spend a lot of time grooming herself.  She is happy to bathe in a river or stream, and perhaps pull a rough comb through her thick auburn hair, but that’s about it.  She wears the roughly made clothing of her clan and ties her hair back with a strip of deer hide.  Her packs and bags are all made of leather and deer hide with bone buttons.  She stands maybe 5 feet 4 inches, weighs in at 120 pounds, and is lean and wiry.  While she is by no means bulky, there is certainly no extra fat on her.  

*Personality:* Felicity was driven slightly mad by her ordeal with the Orcs.  She firmly believes her magic abilities come form her mother’s teachings and her connection to the Green Path.  She has no knowledge of her father, and certainly no knowledge of the sorcerous blood flowing through her veins.  Lorrian’s teachings on nature and lore have turned into a long run of serial obsessions for Felicity, and she can be intensely passionate about a particular cause, but only for a short time.  The cause can be as large as an endangered forest or polluted sea, or as small as a single tree or sick squirrel.  She has no sense of proportion, but no real staying power, either.

She hasn’t yet made any good, steadfast friends since the Orc Hordes raided her clan.  She has been sent out to search for people she could identify with, and her two main sources of “identity” are her hatred of Orcs and her love of the Green Path… though she has lost sense of what the Green Path actually is.
[/sblock]


----------



## spycat (Mar 8, 2005)

im in got an ex gladiator turned soldiar for hire in mind. be up in a jif


----------



## spycat (Mar 8, 2005)

*[size=+2]Simean[/size]*

Male Human Fighter 1
Chaotic Good
Representing spycat 



Strength14(+2)Dexterity15(+2)Constitution16(+3)Intelligence10(+0)Wisdom10(+0)Charisma10(+0)Size:MediumHeight:6' 1"Weight:210 lbSkin:BrownEyes:HazelHair:Black; Curly; Average Beard



Total Hit Points: 13 

Speed: 30 feet 

Armor Class: 14 = 10 +2 [leather] +2 [dexterity] 

Touch AC: 12
Flat-footed: 12

Initiative modifier:+6= +2 [dexterity] +4 [improved initiative] Fortitude save:+5= 2 [base] +3 [constitution] Reflex save:+2= 0 [base] +2 [dexterity] Will save:+0= 0 [base] Attack (handheld):+3= 1 [base] +2 [strength] Attack (unarmed):+3= 1 [base] +2 [strength] Attack (missile):+3= 1 [base] +2 [dexterity] Grapple check:+3= 1 [base] +2 [strength] 

Light load:
Medium load:
Heavy load:
Lift over head:
Lift off ground:
Push or drag:
58 lb. or less
59-116 lb.
117-175 lb.
175 lb.
350 lb.
875 lb.




Languages:Common 

Masterwork Gauntlets [+2 AC, 1d4, crit x2, 5 lb, light, bludgeoning] (these gauntlets are designes to cover all the way up to the shoulders, they are held on by a leather harness and straps, designed for char to fight armed assailents)

Leather armor [light; +2 AC; max dex +6; check penalty 0; 15 lb.] 



Feats: 

AgileImproved InitiativePower Attack

Traits: 



_Skill Name__Key
Ability__Skill
Modifier__Ability
Modifier__Ranks__Misc.
Modifier_AppraiseInt0 = +0BalanceDex*4 = +2+2 [agile] BluffCha0 = +0ClimbStr*2 = +2ConcentrationCon3 = +3Craft_1Int0 = +0Craft_2Int0 = +0Craft_3Int0 = +0DiplomacyCha0 = +0DisguiseCha0 = +0Escape ArtistDex*4 = +2+2 [agile] ForgeryInt0 = +0Gather InformationCha0 = +0HealWis0 = +0HideDex*2 = +2IntimidateCha4 = +0+4JumpStr*6 = +2+4ListenWis0 = +0Move SilentlyDex*2 = +2Perform_1Cha0 = +0Perform_2Cha0 = +0Perform_3Cha0 = +0Perform_4Cha0 = +0Perform_5Cha0 = +0RideDex4 = +2+2SearchInt0 = +0Sense MotiveWis0 = +0SpotWis0 = +0SurvivalWis0 = +0SwimStr**4 = +2+2Use RopeDex2 = +2

* = check penalty for wearing armor 



Human: 


Extra feat at first level (already included)
Four extra skill points at first level (already included)
One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)
Fighter: 




Bonus Feats (already included)

_Class__HP rolled_Level 1:Fighter10



Simean's Equipment: 



20 lb
_____
20 lbWeapons / Armor / Shield (from above)

Total











More about Simean:


----------



## spycat (Mar 8, 2005)

you know what i didnt read thouroly enough and did 30 pt point buy. do you want me to stick with what ive got re roll or get lost?


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 8, 2005)

*Franky Farseer, Male Halfling, Lore Keeper*

*Stats:*
[sblock]
*Frankster "Franky" Farseer, Bard 1
Male, Halfling *

Str    11             HP 8           Align:NG
Dex  17              Init +3        AC 16 (10 +2 +3 +1)
Con  15              BAB +0       Touch 14 (10  +3, +1) Flatfooted 13 (10 +2 +1)
Int    14              Melee +1    	(+0 +0 +1)   Grapple +1 (+0 +0 +1)
Wis  13              Ranged +4  	(+0 +3 +1)
Chr  17              Thrown +5  (+0 +3 +1 +1)

*Skills*
Languages:	Com, Half, Orc, Drac
Concentration 6 (4 +2)
Spell Craft 6 (4 + 2)
Hide    	9 (2 +3 +4)
MS       	9 (4 +3 +2)
Spot    		5 (4 +1)
Listen    	5 (2 +1 +2)
Perf. (Oratory + Chant) 7 (4 +3)
Knowledge (History)  7 (4 +2 +1)
Knowledge (Local)    7 (4 +2 +1)
Knowledge (all others) 3 (0 +2 +1)

Gather Information +3 (0 +3)
Climb  +2 (0 +0 +2)
Jump  +2 (0 +0 +2)

Bardic Knowledge   3 (1 +2)

*Feats *
Barrowshire Lore Keeper (Regional - See Prestige Class and Feat in spoiler below)
Fort    +3  (+0 +2 +1)
Ref  	+6 (+2 +3 +1)
Will 	 +4 (+2 +1 +1) (+2 Save vs Fear)

*Special:* Bardic Music, Bardic Knowledge, Countersong, Fascinate, Inspire Courage +1

*Spells*
Lvl 	kn/per	DC
0th 	4 /2    	13 Detect Magic, Light, Message, Read Magic

*Equipment (130gp) (38lbs/76lbs/115lbs)*
Light X-bow   (4lbs) d6, 19-20 x2 		20 Quarrels    (2lbs)
Morning Star  (6lbs)  d6x2			Leather         (15lbs) +2,+6
Lore Book (3lbs) 				Ink & quill (9gp [Bramas Leaf Ink and good quill])

Pony - Saddle (Riding), Saddle Bags
Flint and Steel, Bedroll, lamp (common), 2 flasks of oil, 2 sacks, 3 torches, 3 candles, 3 pieces of chalk,  jug of water, flask of Barrowshire Apple Wine, cheese (hunk) and 2 loaves of bread
[/sblock]

*Prestige Class and Feat*
[sblock][h1]Feat[/h1]

[h2]Barrowshire Lore Keeper (Regional - Barrowshire)[/h2]
*Prerequisites: *Halfling born in Barrowshire, Int 13, 4 ranks in any two Knowledges, Perform (Oratory) 2 ranks
*Benefit:*
Knowledge and Perform are always class skills for you. You are considered to have 1/2 rank in all knowledge skills that you do not have ranks in and gain a +1 insight bonus to all Knowledge Skill checks.
*Special:* Must be taken at first level

[h1]Barrrowshire Lore Keeper (Prestige Class)[/h1]

Barrowshire Lore Keepers are dedicated to the pursuit and use of knowledge. The shirefolk that walk this path typically pick a subject area to specialize and then do everything they can to learn as much about it as possible. Often this involves trying to find out some fact or item of significance that is hidden away in ruins or in some estate. Their pursuit and understanding of their subject area(s) gives them unique insight into the world and the way that it works.

Lore Keepers are most often found in the company of others that are helping them to acquire knowledge or artifacts of significance to their lore. Lore Keepers know that they cannot be good at everything and that they need help. Help from those that can heal, sneak, fight and other things that they cannot. They use their bardic music abilities, knowledge, and spells to help their companions. Their more aggressive spell list and understanding greatly helps their chance of survival.

*Hit Die:* d6

[h2]Prerequisites[/h2]
*Race:*	    Halfling
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good, Neutral Good, Neutral
*Skills:*	One Knowledge at 8 ranks and another knowledge at 5 ranks
		Perform (Oratory) 8 ranks; Any 2 other Bard skills at 5 ranks
		Must speak Commmon, Halfling, and Draconic
		Be able to cast 2nd level bard spells which must include:
		Comprehend Languages (1) and Cure Moderate Wounds (2)
*Feats:*	Barrowshire Lore Keeper*(see below) and  Obscure Lore (Complete Adventurer)
*Special:*	Bardic Knowledge, Bardic Music, Born in Barrowshire

[h2]Table[/h2]
*	      Saves	
Lvl BAB            F/R/W	 Special                                         Spells per Day*
1     +0	   +2/+0/+2	Bardic Music, Bardic Knowledge, 				
                                       Lore Keeper Knowledge			  	
2     +1	   +3/+0/+3	Lore Keeper Spell List		             +1 spell caster level
3     +1	   +3/+1/+3	Lore Keeper Song			    
4     +2	   +4/+1/+4	Lore Keeper Training			    +1 spell caster level
5     +2	   +4/+1/+4	Lore Keeper Insight 		            +1 spell caster level

[h2]Class Skills[/h2]

*Skill Points:* 6 + Int modifier

The Lore Keeper's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are:
Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Decipher Script (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (All taken individually) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Perform (Cha) Profession (Wis), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Speak Language (n/a), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis)

[h2]Class Features[/h2]
All of the following are class features of the Lore Keeper:

*Weapon and Armor Proficiency: *A Lore Keeper gains no proficiency with any weapons or armors.

*Spells per Day/Spells Known:* When a new Lore Keeper level is gained, the character gains new spells per day (and spells known, if applicable) as if she had also gained a level in a spellcasting class she belonged to before she added the prestige class, and that meets the casting  requistes. She does not, however, gain any other benefit a character of that class would have gained. This essentially means that she adds the level of lore Keeper to the level of some other spellcasting class the character has, then determines spells per day, spells known, and caster level accordingly.

*Bardic Music:* Your Lore Keeper levels stack with your Bard levels for determining your effective bard level and number of uses per day.

*Bardic Knowledge:* Your Lore Keeper levels stack with your Bard levels for determining your Bardic Knowledge.

*Lore Keeper Knowledge (su):* A Lore Keeper has an uncanny knack for remembering information and always seems to know the answer. A Lore Keeper may reroll any knowledge check and add his Lore Keeper class level to the roll, a number of times per day equal to his Lore Keeper class Level. He may choose to do this after the result of a roll is known. A Lore Keep gains a use per day per Lore Keeper level if  he has 8 + Lore Keeper level or more ranks in a knowledge skill.

*Lore Keeper Spell List:* Barrowshire Lore Keepers are adventurous and determined and have found the need for other spells to help them in their endeavors. You add the following spells to your list of bard spells and may learn them as normal. 
1	Mage Armor (Wiz 1)
2	Explosive Runes (Wiz 3)
3	Glyph of Warding (Cler 3)
4	Prying Eyes (Wiz 5)
5	Regenerate (Cler 7)
6	Vision (Wiz 7)

*Lore Keeper Song (su)*: A lore Keeper with 11 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use his music or poetics to greatly increase bonuses that result from teamwork or cooperation amongst allies. Actions that require teamwork find themselves easier to accomplish within the rhythms of this song.

Allies that are targets of a successful Aid Another action gain a +2 Morale bonus in addition to the +2 for the Aid Another action for a total bonus of +4.
Allies that recieve a flanking bonus gain a +2 morale bonus to hit in addition to the normal +2 bonus for flanking for a total of +4.

*Lore Keeper Training:* Lore Keepers are versatile and rugged trying to find that extra edge to stay ahead of their oppenents. You may select from any of the following:
Bardic Feat: Any feat that has Bardic Music and Perform as a requisite, and that you meet the requisites for, or from the following: Arcane Strike (CWar), Battle Caster (CArc), Combat Casting, Dash (CWar), Endurance, Extra Bardic Music, Extra Slot (CArc), Extra Spell (CArc), Great Fortitude, Improved Initiative, Improved Toughness, Iron Will, Jack of All trades (CAdv), Lightening Reflexes,  Open Minded (Cadv), Practiced Spell Caster (CArc, CDiv), Weapon Finesse, Versatile Performer (CAdv), Appraise Magic(CAdv)

*Lore Keeper Insight (su):*A Lore Keeper's incredible understanding of his subject area(s) and obscure lore manifests as a prescient moment(s) where he realises that his choice can change things. Once per day a Lore Keeper with 13 or more ranks in a knowledge skill may reroll, or force an oppenent to reroll, one roll that directly affects the Lore Keeper. He may choose to do this after the result of a roll is known.

With special thanks to the following ENWorlders: Lord Morte, Voadam, and tjoneslo for their help.
With the use of the Class Construction Guide the Barrowshire Lore Keeper (53):  
Hit Dice d6 (7), 6 Skill points per level (7), 17 class skills (8), Moderate BAB (6), two Good saves (9), No weapons or armor (0), bardic knowledge (2), +3 levels spell caster (12), Lorekeepe knowledge (4), Lorekeeper spells (3), Lorekeeper song (2), Lorekeeper Trainging (2), Lorekeepers insight (4), Requires halfling (-2), requires trivial alignments (-0.5), requires two skills at rank 8 (-4), requires three skills at rank 5 (-3), requires spells casting at 3rd level (-2), requires two feats (-1), requrires 1st level bard (-0.5), requires birth in barrowshire (-0.5). Total: 53
[/sblock]

*History* 
[sblock]
I was born in the small, quiet halfling community of Barrowshire. Our lives were mostly sheltered from the orcs and their warmongering. We heard of it from passers by but experienced it only on a few occasions - enough to be a little wary but not completely unconcerned. We lived mostly by trading our food and acting as sages of various sorts. Travelers, especially adventurers, would frequent our quiet shire for our sagacious ways. Often the adventurers would bring adventure with them - they are not without enemies. How can you adventure without an antagonist - come on - how adventurous would that be. Different families specialize in different fields of sagely knowledge. Families would often send parties to obtain a difficult piece of knowledge, book, or item of specific historical significance to their families lore. Families would often compete to be useful to adventurers - it is almost a matter of honor. Our family was more reserved and did not participate in such games because our lore was of the community and everything we need to know about is right here.

I was being trained from birth to take up a position as a Lore Keeper. Our family had a long history of Lore Keepers. I was happy to walk in my families footsteps. The history and knowledge of our clan and shire is something sacred and special; something that defines each shire. Knowledge is passed on from Keeper to Keeper in a long tradition. We are very proud to know more about our community than the people that live there. I took a slightly different road. I choose the history of the world. It is amazing how such a small, quiet community can have such a large impact on the world. The world is not as big as you may think.

Barrowshire was attacked by an orcish raiding party that was following a group of adventurers. The group kind of thought it might happen and alerted the towns folk. We put the militia on alert and readied for action. The force that followed was larger than anything that the group expected and larger than anything that I had ever seen - several hundred orcs. Our shire was burned to the ground; I escaped with a few others of my community during the heat of the battle. I believe that we were the only survivors and the. I am the last Lore Keeper of Barrowshire. The group had taken an Orcish artifact, "The Black Blade of the Blood Hand" (or something else??) and they wanted it back. The artifact was the talk of the town and everyone knew it was here and doom followed in its wake..

So, now I sit here the last Lore Keeper without shire and home. A single Keeper's no match for an orc, but I can assist others to combat the orcish hordes. My knowledge of history and lore could come in handy. Inspiring them to ensure the battle continues. "By the left thumb of Yondalla the orcs will fall."

He firmly believes the solutions and understanding of what is happening today can be found in the history of the world. What has happened can help us to understand what is happening now. Everything happens for a reason. Now to find out why the orcs are rampaging. Surely, it cannot be just because it is their nature. There must be something more.[/sblock]

*Beginning of Small Narrative: "Life in Barrowshire"*
[sblock]
I thought that the Barrowfoots (Geography) were acting rather strange. Their family has been unusually quite over the last few weeks and I have not seen their elder son Marco around either. The talk of the town has been either that Marco and Visyla have finally eloped and ended the family fued between the Barrowfoot and the Bookmare (Arcana) families. Their relations have not been the same since Francy, a vibrant and curious young Barrowfoot, knew more about the Elven ruins of Misyryth than the Bookmare house elder. The result of a the Ancient Ruins contest during the Sage-wright festival 2 years ago has left its mark. Visyla has denied anything and says that she has seen him around. Curious! 

Another cool autumn day with a hint of suspense in the air. The sky is clear and blue, the bramas trees leaves have turned a golden red, and the smokey hint of its sap is lazily found in the breeze which harkens the beginning of Bramas Sap season. The sap of the bramas tree is harvested for use in creating a durable ink that Lore Keepers like to use. The honking of a skein of migrating geese above accompanies while you walk through the shire. The caccophony of dozen children running and screaming as school is let out for the day drowns out the geese for a moment. Screaming children fade into the distance and quiet again sets upon the shire. 

The sounds of children running and screaming ?fades? into hearing range and comes closer. The children are running towards to shire with hands up and waving wildly in the air while they are screaming "Bookleaf!!! Bookleaf!!! Ahhhh!!!!". The rampaging children run past me and excitement fills the air as their mantra of  "Bookleaf" hits me. A shire party is returning from an expedition to uncover knowledge or artifacts!

Calling expeditions "Bookleaf" hails back many generations to the Forest-wright clan's notoriety for using the code word bookleaf for their secret expeditions. The Forest-wright clan specialty was in Nature and as Book-wrights making the studiest books to store family lore in. It took a long time for the other families to catch on to this. The Forest-wright family would just come up with new knowledge and artifacts just out of nowhere and no could understand how. Once the other families caught on they listened carefully for the code word. When they heard it they watched carefully and each family sent a representative to escourt the expedition to ensure its success. Since then it has been a fairly common practice for families to sponsor an expedition and other families will send a representative to help. Not all epeditions are public knowledge as evidently this one was not. 

I watch carefully as a small band 12 shirefolk comes into view as they clear the Bandybar Forest. Eight ponies each bearing a rider and 2 wagons bearing two riders, each in dull brown and gray traveling clothes and cloaks. From a distance it almost looks like a funeral procession with all of the dark colors found. Darker colors means yoou stand out less, and that is especially important when you are hunting for knowledge. Some knowledge does not like to be found and you need to be very discreet about obtaining it if you know what I mean.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 8, 2005)

spycat said:
			
		

> you know what i didnt read thouroly enough and did 30 pt point buy. do you want me to stick with what ive got re roll or get lost?



Roll it, keep whichever is higher.
And with Simeon that makes 7, a full enough load for me to handle. Anyone else still interested can still be set to alt. posions in case anyone drops the reigns. Gimme a sec and I'll set up the game w/ intro. over in Playing the Game. I'll link it.


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 8, 2005)

OrkJager game 

You folks with characters on the OOC wanna edit them and put 'em in spoilers to make scrolling easier? Thanks!


----------



## Lefferts (Mar 8, 2005)

Guess I was too slow. I'll have to yell at the guy from work who made come in early this morning.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 8, 2005)

Crap, I see I didn't post in this thread along with the others I'm in but I'll be on a business trip with limited internet access from 3/9-3/14.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 8, 2005)

I am assuming that I am an Alternate??


----------



## Harvey (Mar 8, 2005)

Actually, FreeXenon, I think you are in the starters... if I have my counts right, the 7 Mr. Prez mentions are:

*Voadam* - Dagman Frekkeson, Dwarven Fighter
*mavnn* - Lindal, Half-Orc Ranger
*Harvey* - Koric, Half-Orc Cleric
*reddist* - Illandyll Kilvestri, Elven Battlemage, er, I mean "Druid"
*wilphe* - a Human Marshall
*spycat* - Simean, Human Fighter
*FreeXenon* - a Halfling Bard

Mr. Prez, can you confirm?


----------



## reddist (Mar 8, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> *reddist* - Illandyll Kilvestri, Elven Battlemage, er, I mean "Druid"




Illandyll is a NPC from the Background... the PCs name is Felicity Oakmadien, a half-elf "Druid"  

well, as far as SHE knows...


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 8, 2005)

Assuming this is the case I will go ahead and post in the IC Thread.
Thanks Harvey!!


----------



## Harvey (Mar 8, 2005)

reddist said:
			
		

> Illandyll is a NPC from the Background




Sorry, was in a rush to get out of work when I was looking up names


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 8, 2005)

Sorry about that FreeXenon. Yeah, Franky is one of the starters, although Voadam is on active reserve untill he gets back.
If you don't mind, could you email me so I can get your email address?


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 9, 2005)

Whoo Hoo!

Percy does have a name; it just that he prefers it if you use Percy instead...

Do you want a Rouges Gallery thread or all characters posted here for the others to see, or do you have no preference either way?


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 9, 2005)

Whatever.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 9, 2005)

*Thoughts*

Greetings Everyone,
This is my first PBP, so I am really looking forward to it.

This is what I have been able to gleen from posts so far. I have added what I think our positions (with notes) will be and my characters thoughts about our interaction so far.

*Harvey: Koric* 	Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor - ?Heavy?, Attack, Healer, Caster Support
	- Shield, Heavy and Heavy Mace
	- Honarable, Congenial
*Voadam: Dagmar*	Dwarf Fighter - Heavy, Attack
	- Scalemail and Dw Waraxe - Unarmed Strike - Deflect Arrow
	- Gruff and Straight forward
*Maynn: Lindal*  	Half Orc Ranger - Light, Archer - Scout
	- Studded Leather and Long Bow, H, MS, Surv
	- Blunt, Honest, Straight Forward
*Wilphe: Percy*  	Marshal - Light, Archer
	- Leather Armor, Long Bow and Scimitar
*Spycat: Simean*	Human Fighter - Light, Attack, Brawler
	-Leather armor and Gauntlets
*Reddist: Felicity *	Half-Elf Sorceress - Caster Support, Arcane
	- Shy, Unused to social interaction, maybe a little bit naive
*FreeXenon: Franky:	*Halfling Bard - Backup Scout, Knowledge Base, Supporting Archer
	- Leather Armor and Light Crossbow

We are definitely a lightly armored group. As I see it so far we have 
2 Heavy Tanks (Koric and Dagmar)
2 Dedicated Archers (Lindal and Percy)
2 Scouts (Lindal and Franky)
1 Skirmishers (Simean)
1 Arcane Caster (Felicity)
1 Divine Caster and Healer (Koric)

I think we are fairly well rounded. No Rogue's Rogue. We will be missing a Heavy Tank for quite some time Voadam (3/9-3/14).

Do you guys want to try to establish group tactics now or let it happen in character. In Character I think will be interesting and better; just to see how everyone will go to town on the first encounter. We will develop working tactics as we see how everyone responds to conflict.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 9, 2005)

I think I know how to do a Spoiler

Stats:

[sblock]

Persimmon Aglax (normally known as Percy)

Height: 5'9"
Weight: 165lb

Neat, short cropped brown hair.
Piercing Grey eyes
AL: TN

Human Marshal 1
Medium Sized Humanoid

STR	11
CON	10
DEX	11
INT	12	(+1)
WIS	9	(-1)
CHA	16	(+3)

Init: 0
AC: 12 (+2 Armour)
 Touch: 10
 Flat Footed: 12
Hit Points: 8
BAB: 0
Saves: F 2; R 0: W 1

Melee:
Scimitar	0		1d6 18/20x2	Slashing

Ranged:
Composite Longbow	0*	1d8 x3		Piercing	110ft

Feats:
Skill – Focus - Diplomacy
Point Blank Shot *(+1 within 30 feet)
Precise Shot

Minor Auras:
+3 to all allies within 60ft who can hear him (including himself)
Accurate Strike – Rolls to confirm criticals

Skills:
Bluff 4 / 7
Diplomacy 4 / 10
Handle Animal 2 / 5
Hide 0 / 0
Listen 2 / 1
Move Silently 0 / 0
Ride 4 / 4
Search 0 / 1
Sense Motive 4 / 3
Spot 2 / 1
Survival 2 / 1

Equipment: 170 gp

Composite Longbow 		3lb
60 Arrows			12lb
Leather Armour		15lb
Scimitar			4lb
				= 34lb (light)

Backpack with a spare set of clothes and other mundane and survival equipment 20gp
 	Usually dumped before combat, other wise he is at a medium load

22gp in cash.
[/sblock]


----------



## Harvey (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi FreeXenon,

Seems like a pretty good assessment to me. I definitely see Koric as a heavy fighter, but also as a front-line medic to those who need it. Eventually, I see him going more down a fighter route, with heavier armor (once he can afford it ) and a two-handed weapon (_FYI, gang, does anyone know of stats for, say, a two-handed mace? That's be ideal!_)

As for tactics, I'd like to see it happen in-game. We all have such differing characters, I almost feel they are taking on lives of their own.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 9, 2005)

There is the Goliath Great Hammer from Races of Stone - you could just call it a Great Mace or something to the effect. I think it does requires an EWP though. We had a character wanting something similar. Nothing changes - just the name and what it looks like. I do not have the book handy, however. You could take the stats of a Great Club (PHB) and do likewise.

How do you see you classes split?? 2/3 cleric with 1/3 fighter like Cleric 4/ Fighter2 or something else?

We have both a bard and a marshal - support characters - this may lead to a very effective group. How this all plays out will be interesting.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 9, 2005)

One of us is using auras to turn out competence bonuses; the other can inspire courage and turn out morale bonuses.

Handy...


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 9, 2005)

Wilphe: I foundthis very entertaining and well written   

 "No I was destined for hard graft but my parents could not decide what to do with me. I did not seem to have the grace or strength to make a warrior; and though they considered apprenticing me to a wizard despite their distaste for arcanists I did not really have the wits for it. There is not a single spark of the divine about me either. It appeared that my force of personality dictated that I should become a bard but they would not stand for such dishonour or frivolity."

Considering my character (Bard)  I found it very funny - from a meta-game standpoint I can understand your what is being said. Dishonour and Frivolty - Cool! Your family must be have quite the martial tradition and this passage seems to indicate lawful tendencies as well. Interesting.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 9, 2005)

*Mr. Prez*

Have I heard anything of  Percy's Master Akranis and Sir Uthwaite, or his family??

Knowledge (Local)   : 14 (8 +6)
Knowledge (History) : 20 (14 + 6)
Knowledge (Religion) : 22  (19 + 3)
Knowledge (Arcana) : 17  (14 + 3)
Bardic Knowledge     : 9 (2 + 7)

Referencing Posts 18 and 19


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 9, 2005)

You've heard of the school and the name 'Akranis' is vaguely familiar. You've heard naught of the family.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 9, 2005)

The perform stats in the IC Thread is more just to let people know how well I have done - it really does not make a difference game wise, since no NPC's are affected - now that I think about it - I can just assume I am taking 10 on it... hmmmm...

Perform Stats - yanked...


----------



## Harvey (Mar 9, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> There is the Goliath Great Hammer from Races of Stone - you could just call it a Great Mace or something to the effect. I think it does requires an EWP though. We had a character wanting something similar. Nothing changes - just the name and what it looks like. I do not have the book handy, however. You could take the stats of a Great Club (PHB) and do likewise.




Mr. Prez, would you mind of I took FreeXenon's advice and run with it? Ideally, I'd like to use what I would call a Great Mace (keeping in mind Pelor's favored weapon), which would from a stat POV be the same as a Great Club from the PHB:
Two-Handed Melee Weapon, 1d10, x2 on 20, 8 lb

I still wouldn't been able to purchase it for startup, but you can bet I'm going to be hunting for one when we reach the nearest city (providing you OK it )



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> How do you see you classes split?? 2/3 cleric with 1/3 fighter like Cleric 4/ Fighter2 or something else?




Not sure yet... wanted to see how the campaign went. I had played a similar character in a table-top game about 6 years ago, who was a cleric of Kord instead, and eventually took the PrC "Champion of Kord" from a Dragon Magazine. If anything, I'd probably multiclass out to Barbarian 1) because of favored class and 2) to get the benefits of rage, DR, etc.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 9, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Not sure yet... wanted to see how the campaign went. I had played a similar character in a table-top game about 6 years ago, who was a cleric of Kord instead, and eventually took the PrC "Champion of Kord" from a Dragon Magazine. If anything, I'd probably multiclass out to Barbarian 1) because of favored class and 2) to get the benefits of rage, DR, etc.




Barbarian - makes sense.... Cool!


----------



## Mavnn (Mar 10, 2005)

Lindal is very unlikely to end up a dedicated archer, I'm afraid - hence the 'Stealthy' feat. The plan is to suddenly turn up next to people and then make them dead, rather than strike from a distance.

I just haven't quite decided yet wether I'm going to go with the 2 weapon blender ranger or multiclass rogue. Either has their own appeal, and I set up the stats and race so that he can be a decent 'spy' rogue as well - after all, favoured enemy doesn't only give bonuses to damage. (This is also why he has the slightly odd cross class levels in bluff - he might want to convince an orc of something...)

This rather assumes he survives first level of course: with the low ac and hit points, melee is a bit of a risky plan at the moment.

Michael


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 10, 2005)

Go ahead Harvey, whenever you get the cash.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 10, 2005)

Those 2 classes mesh very well. From a combat standpoint Favored enemy bonuses and Sneak attack could be fun. Do you plan on the disguise type spy or.....

The first few encounters are going to be pretty intense. We will have to count on good team work for all of us to survive. Low AC's are going to be really annoying, but II think we can make it work.

Do not worry about not sticking with stealth, I will take care of it. I am probably going to stick with Bard the whole way. For me that is unusual, I like very effective character builds. I had a half-orc Ranger 4/ Rogue 3/ Barbarian 1/ Thief Acrobat 2/ Ninja of the Crescent Moon 4. Many times I will create a page (or 2)  planning out every level's skill points feats and everything. I do not have any real plan right now. There are no prestige classes that I have see that really cover the Lore Keeper aspect (not that I have looked hard). Lore Master is not quite right, so I will have to look a bit more when I get the time.


----------



## Mavnn (Mar 10, 2005)

Cash... that reminds me. I'm working from the SRD so I don't know how much cash Lindal has - the equipment Lindal has should be well within the starting cash allocation, but I'm wondering how much gold I'm carrying.

Re: moving away from stealth. It's very unlikely, whether I stick with Ranger or go multi - it's fairly integral to the chracters 'feel' for me, and I've burnt a feat on it now, which is a rather limited resource for a non-fighter. I think you can safely assume MS/Hide will be maxed out all the way through.

Yeah, a disguise spy seemed a possibility, with the favoured enemy bluff bonus and all, but it's probably not required as a half orc. I just pass myself off as friendly for long enough to clout them upside the head.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 10, 2005)

Ranger starting gold: 6d4 x10

I am glad that you are staying with stealth. I really do not want to be the primary. I will make an excellent backup, though. Anything but a bard based primary scout, I think, is better.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 10, 2005)

*Mr. Prez*

For the sake of not having Felicity, Koric, and Lindal repeat their histories to me, I have made a listen check to try to catch some of what was said of their histories 20 (13 + 7). I would like to assume that I heard some of it and then later on I will ask the PC's some more pointed questions regarding their past.


----------



## Mavnn (Mar 10, 2005)

So Lindal has 140gp, apparently (minus equipment).

I'll go edit that into his character sheet.

Thanks FreeXenon!


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 10, 2005)

> Koric sloppily takes a bite out of the loaf, but then stops abruptly, looking very guilty. "But, where are my manners? My pardon, friends..." as he takes the loaf of bread out of his mouth, breaking off the third that he bit into. He then takes the remaining two-thirds of the loaf, and breaks it in half and hands them over to Felicity and Percy on their log. "Here, friend human, friend elf, feast! Feast! Oh, and lady elf, might I have a small piece of that cheese?" Koric says with a smile.




Now that is funny   - A noble cleric - noble in thought and word, but crude in manners - I like it a lot.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 10, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Now that is funny   - A noble cleric - noble in thought and word, but crude in manners - I like it a lot.




Well, he_ IS _ half-orc with a Charisma of 10...  His heart's in the right place, though, but don't be surprised when his bloodlust comes peeking out during out first combat


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 10, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> For the sake of not having Felicity, Koric, and Lindal repeat their histories to me, I have made a listen check to try to catch some of what was said of their histories 20 (13 + 7). I would like to assume that I heard some of it and then later on I will ask the PC's some more pointed questions regarding their past.



Sure.

Spycat, you there? If you don't post IC by the time I check on Sat. you will be set back to alternate.

On a personal note: It may seem on occasion that I'm lazy. That might be a fair estimate. I like to think of myself as a fun, liberal DM. If it seems that I don't know the rules as well as most of you, that's probably true too; but I think that's just part of my charm. I think that my players have a better time in a slightly less structured environment. You still need to play as usual for it to be fun, but I think that a bit of "sloppiness" helps. If anyone thinks I should clean up my act at any time, just let me know and I will instantly become more diligent.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 10, 2005)

No problems here, Mr. Prez. I just came off a table-top game run by a pretty strict DM, so this is a very refreshing change of pace. And judging from the excellent participation so far, I'd say we're off to a great start!


----------



## Harvey (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello all,

I will be away this weekend without internet access, so unfortunately I will not be able to post until Sunday afternoon. Basically, Koric's plan is to help out with guarding the caravan at night (if needed), but still making sure he gets his shut eye to prepare for the morning.

Thanks,
Harvey


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 11, 2005)

Have a good weekend!!   
I should be able to post atleast once this weekend, probably Saturday. Considering my characters status - it probably will not be necessary.

Voadam: Dagmar should be back on Monday as well...

We can kind of break until Sunday/Monday'ish. This will give our fearless DM a chance to really sock it to us on our first encounter and ensure we have both tanks present - and maybe even Spycat(??). Dealing with the night time, caravan master and watches and stuff should give us plenty to hold us over until monday with a little input from Mr. Prez.

Whatcha guys think??

BTW this is my 50th post. Thank you, Thank you!!   
Crothian, watch out!!!


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 12, 2005)

Alright, Spycat, if you are still checking the thread occasionally, I've extended your deadline untill the first round of battle.

Some folks might not want to read this next spoiler; it doesn't reall matter, and it's nothing earth-shattering, but if prefer to be _totally_ in the dark, don't read it.



Spoiler



Battle will be _very_ soon (game time).


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 13, 2005)

Alrighty, I have a rough map drawn. If someone will tell me about how long a day's march is in miles or km, I'll put a key in. Assume for now that the distance from Steelbrush to Haven is about a day's march. I'll add more places as they are (1) mentioned or (2) explored by you or (3) you are high enough level for the next adventure I have planned. If you have any place you want added, let me know.

Map 

You should post between now and oh...say, lunch tomorrow if you need to do any interaction before the caravan stops for the night.

Ever seen a pissed monkey in glasses? Me neither...


----------



## reddist (Mar 13, 2005)

Hee hee!  And Felicity always thought her "home" forest was so much... bigger...

But she IS a little... ya know... confused 

-Reddist


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 13, 2005)

Well, how much larger do you think it should be? Let me know and I will make it larger.


----------



## reddist (Mar 13, 2005)

Oh heck, I don't really mind.  I was just ribbin' ya.  In my head it was large enough for several small tribes of barbarian-types and humanoids to live under the "rule" of a dominant Elf clan.  How that translates into square miles is anyones's guess.

I'm easy

-Reddist


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 14, 2005)

The Narativist in me says the Caravan moves at speed of plot

The Simulationist says "it depends on the terrain, how careful they are being, how hard they are on stragglers and how much time they spend breaking and striking camp - corralling the wagons takes a long time, then you have to consider what type of grease they are using on the wheels and whether the carts are drawn by horses or oxen; and if it is horses it depends on the type, breed, condition and whether they are grain or grass fed.......[zzzzzzzzzz]" 

The Gamist in me says 16 miles a day as that how fast wagons go on a Forest trail or HighWay, 12mph if it is Hilly.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 14, 2005)

I think Franky has a pony because he paid for one out of his starting cash


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 14, 2005)

*Pony*

Yea, I paid for it the pony. I needed it because of my massive strength of 11.  

"Fear me, I say! Fear me NOW!! Grrr!!!" Notice the flexing halfling . No, no.. over there... 
 "Fear the halfling!! FEAR the halfling, I say!!"

Carrying what I have, bedroll and so on would just put me into a medium load, If I remember correctly. I am already slow enough. Oi!! 

I was thinking about picking up a 12 foot pole, a 10' ladder, and a portable 10' pit and thought it might be a little funny to see me carying all of that. Mind you I probably could put the pole and ladder in the pit and carry it with the handle created by the remainder of hte pole sticking out.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 14, 2005)

Hmmm... to ride a horse or not to ride a horse... that _is_ a question...

I guess, for me, I always envsioned us all either walking along the caravan or on horses that drew the caravan. After all, it's hard for me to see Koric or Dagmar riding a horse!

I guess there's nothing saying one or another thru the campaign. As for carrying capacity, FreeXenon, I have another 50 lbs of weight Koric can carry before even reaching light load. If we need to split off from the caravan, I can do the heavy lifting for the group.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 14, 2005)

Just realized that I never posted my character for the group. It is attached:


```
Name: Koric
Class: Cleric
Race: Half-Orc
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral good
Deity: Pelor
Level: 1

STR   17+2=19 (+4)
DEX   13 (+1)
CON   14 (+2)
INT   13-2=11 (+0)
WIS   15 (+3)
CHA   12-2=10 (+0)

(http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=65454)

HP: 10
AC: 16 = 10 +1 (Dex) +3 (Armor) +2 (Shield)
   Flat-footed: 16
   Touch: 11
INIT: +1
BAB: +0 (Melee +4, Ranged +1)

Fort:   +4 = +2 (base) +2 (ability)
Ref:    +1 = +0 (base) +1 (ability)
Will:   +5 = +2 (base) +3 (ability)

Weapon:
Heavy Mace       +4 attack     1d8+4 damage    x2 on 20

Languages: Common, Orc

Abilities:
-- Darkvision 60'
-- Orc Blood
-- Turn Undead 3/day, turning check 1d20, damage 2d6+1
-- Feat of Strength (+1 STR for 1 round, usable 1/day)
-- Greater Turning 1/day

Feats:
-- Power Attack

Skill Points: 8          Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills                   Total  Ability  Ranks  Misc
-- Concentration         +4     +2       +2
-- Heal                  +9     +3       +4     +2 (w/healer's kit)
-- Knowledge (religion)  +1     +0       +1
-- Spellcraft            +1     +0       +1

Starting Gold: 120 gp
(http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=65457)

Equipment
-- Heavy Mace                   8.0 lb       12 gp
-- Studded Leather Armor       20.0 lb       25 gp
-- Shield, Heavy Wooden        10.0 lb        7 gp
-- Holy symbol of Pelor (wood) -------        1 gp
-- Backpack                     2.0 lb        2 gp
-- Bedroll                      5.0 lb        1 sp
-- Healer's Kit (10 uses)       1.0 lb       50 gp
-- Pouch, Belt                  0.5 lb        1 gp
-- Rations (7 days)             7.0 lb       35 sp
-- Traveler's Outfit            5.0 lb        ----
-- Waterskin                    4.0 lb        1 gp

Total Weight: 62.5 lb
Total Money: 17 gp, 4 sp

Max Weight:  116 light   233 heavy    350 heavy

Cleric Spells Per Day: 3/2+1*
Cleric Spells Typically Memorized: 
  0th level (DC 13)- Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light
  1st level (DC 14)- Bless, Comprehend Language, Endure Elements*

*Domains: Strength, Sun

Gender: Male
Age: 18
Height: 6' 1"
Weight: 240 lbs.
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Black
Skin: Grey
```

Appearance:
Koric is a "half-human" of grey skin, with a tall, muscular body, a pronounced jaw, and an intelligence in his eyes that seem almost contradictory to his orcish appearance. Koric has a wooden holy symbol of Pelor attached to his studded leather armor, and the symbol of Pelor etched into his heavy wooden shield. Pelor's weapon of choice, a heavy mace, is attached to his belt. Koric also wears a hooded black robe, which he oftentimes uses to obscure his face.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 14, 2005)

*Franky, Male Halfling, Lore Keeper*

Thanks Harvey! 
As long as nothing eats my war pony (OF DOOOM!!) I should be OK! We will see how long that takes. But when it (inevitably does) happen I do apprecitate the offer and I will take you up on it. Would you mind if I bought a saddle for you?? Just kidding!   

I was concerned before but now I'm afraid of you. I can only imagine the horror you will be when you take barabarian. A force to be reckoned with.   

"Go ahead. Go ahead and say Pelor is pantiwaist. I dare ya!!"  
"Go ahead. Pick on the halfling. I dare ya!!"


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 14, 2005)

You don't have a horse unless you bought one, which you are perfectly able to do from any of the traders on the route, just tell me, and pay for it and you have a horse! You are currently either walking or in the wagon of a friendly caravaner. Oh, and I would apprecitate it if all questions were to be posted here, it saves me the trouble of dissecting your posts. Don't worry about the ones already on there.



> OOC: Can I have a rough idea as to how large the caravan is please?
> 
> OOC: I second that request. Is it possible to get the number of wagons and number of people in it? Also, is there a cook assigned to the caravan?



Oh...I hadn't really thought of it... There are about a hundred and fifty (is that reasonable) in about fifty wagons, most are families, but many are traders. About 55% Men 35% Women 10% Children. 94% human, 3% Halfling, 3% Other. I pulled the percents out of nowhere. Basically mostly humans, a halfling family and  a couple of "Others." *None of this counts the party.*
And the wagons take care of themselves, most of the men are married and the families are alright, the traders know what they're doing on the road. Only some of the single men would need any help. As an aside, they are mostly fairly young couples with no more than a few children.

Could you guys wrap up the conversations? I'm sorry to rush you, but if we can get done talking, I can move forward into the first encounter and you'll get a chance to talk after. If anyone has a problem and would prefer to continue dialogue, let me know and I'll leave it alone. In fact, I'm not going forward untill everyone posts when it's ok to go ahead.
Thanks.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 14, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "Go ahead. Go ahead and say Pelor is pantiwaist. I dare ya!!"
> "Go ahead. Pick on the halfling. I dare ya!!"




lol. Yeah, he is definitely the Heavy Tank of the party...

As for me, Mr. Prez, I was assuming that combat would basically announce itself, whether we were in conversation or not


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 14, 2005)

*Downtime...*

I'm basically with Harvey. 
Combat and Orks's wait for no man or woman (sorry Felicity)

"Excuse us pathetic adventuring morsels. Could we interrupt your conversation to ambush you! Thank you!!"    

I think most of us are conversing until something happens. We are taking advantage of the character developement between the carnage.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm ready to be ambushed!


----------



## reddist (Mar 15, 2005)

Bring it on, Mr. Prez!


----------



## Mavnn (Mar 15, 2005)

Egads! A polite Orc ambush.

"Excuse me? Have you finished yet?"

I'm with the others - if there's action to be had, bring it on: conversation or no.


----------



## Mavnn (Mar 15, 2005)

So, I'm looking at my stats and Koric's.

And I'm thinking: anyone else feel like an egg with a sledgehammer? Either of us could be laid low by a single strike of one of our own blows, without even needing to crit...


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 15, 2005)

Two things: (1) Never piss off your players, (2) Don't worry about your Hp, a campaign is no fun without any players


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 15, 2005)

*Eggs in a basket*

I feel the same way. I am half the size of everyone else. The favored class for orcs is barabarian (I think). All it takes is one raged orc to ruin any of our days. For me it does not even take an average damage roll with their strength bonus and I'm suck'n dirt.   

I'm a little better off given your statement. I would have 2 hit points left if I hit my self. However, if one of you tank types hit me I would be under. Oi!!  :\ 

I am in some way happy that there are a lot of people around us to run interference. It will be a shame if innocent lives are lost, but such is the risk of starting anew in such dangerous times.

Such is the glory and joy of first level.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm back and ready for action!


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 15, 2005)

It's about time!! Welcome back! 
You have a little bit of catching up to do. Two pages for the IC and and three pages for OOC thread. 

BTW, that's a lot of fire wood. Do you have Profession (Lumber Jack), and you must be really hungry? 

I feel much better now! Two tanks is the Hizzouse! You might want to do a little bit on posting in the IC Thread and then I think The Prez will layeth the smack down...


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 15, 2005)

*Prestige Class: Barrowshire Lore Keepers*

BTW, Mr. Prez I am in the process of coming up with a prestige class to define the Lore Keepers. I have submitted it to the community at large for feedback. Here is a link to the thread:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2097240#post2097240

I'm not sure how keen you are on custom work, but I do enjoy the process.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 15, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> It's about time!! Welcome back!
> You have a little bit of catching up to do. Two pages for the IC and and three pages for OOC thread.
> 
> BTW, that's a lot of fire wood. Do you have Profession (Lumber Jack), and you must be really hungry?
> ...




Dagmar is a dwarf, they get waraxe proficiency so that's close enought to lumberjacking. Besides, profession is doing it for money, Dwarves cut things with their axes for the love of chopping, so more accurately that would be amateur lumberjacking and therefore zero skill points spent on profession.  

Dagmar is more disappointed in missing the booze last night than about hunger.


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 15, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how keen you are on custom work, but I do enjoy the process.




Meh, as long as I can understand it...or untill the rest of the party complains....

And welcome back to the adventure Voadam!

I think I'll start the action now...


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 15, 2005)

*Positions*

This is the map as I see it. Please correct me if I am wrong and, of course, there are orks everywhere.

K CCCCCCCCCC  D  CCCCCCCCCC L
P CCCCCCCCCC FY CCCCCCCCCC 

K: Koric  D: Dagmar Y: Franky
P: Percy F: Felicity L: Lindal

C: Caravan Stuff

How does this look Prez?


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 15, 2005)

That's about it, with orcs, running around and stealing women and stuff.

BTW, I hope that the Half-Orcs can hit something...


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 15, 2005)

Mr. Prez said:
			
		

> Reason: You guys aren't very good, are you?




Ok, that's pretty cold!


----------



## Harvey (Mar 15, 2005)

Hope is not lost yet... let's see if Koric's _Bless_ helps us out those attack rolls! Also, Lindal hasn't gone yet, so cross your fingers!


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 15, 2005)

Well he goes before Percy by Dex tie breaker, but I think even an 11 will miss - unless it is a naked, clumsy orc


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 15, 2005)

Init count at the moment:

18 Franky
15 Koric, then Percy
12 Lindal
11 Dagmar
8 Felicity
  Orcs


----------



## Harvey (Mar 15, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Init count at the moment:
> 
> 18 Franky
> 15 Koric, then Percy
> ...




True, but we also have all new rolls:
18 Franky: Chant
15 Koric: Bless
15 Percy: 10 (original) + 1 (bless) = 11
11 Dagmar: 1 + 1 (morale) + 1 (bless) = still doesn't matter 
8 Felicity: 6 + 3 (dex) + 1 (morale) + 1 (bless) = 11
? Lindal: ????

OK, so maybe we _are_ all bad. Ready to receive our lumps, all?


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 15, 2005)

I do not like screwing my crew, but I am not sure if my chanting and your bless will cover all members given our positions. Lindal being in the rear, you and percy in the front, and Dagmar, Felicity and I in the center somwhere.  

Most likely your Bless will help Percy and the caravan guards present, and likewise, my Chanting will help Felicity, Dagmar, the caravan gaurds and I. 

Lindal seems to left out on a rope.  

Unless of course Mr. Prez wants to keep this, atleast for right now, ultra-simple so we can get a hang of the process.  

Regaurdless, yes, we are all bad!!


----------



## Harvey (Mar 15, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Most likely your Bless will help Percy and the caravan guards present, and likewise, my Chanting will help Felicity, Dagmar, the caravan gaurds and I.




Ouch. Good point. Sorry, was trying to rush to get my posts up today I neglected that. You're right though. Realisitically, the Bless would only affect Koric and Percy. Not that it mattered this round 

So, all, please keep in mind that the bless is only on myself and Percy, the chant only on Franky, Felicity, and Dagmar.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 16, 2005)

I have mentioned this to Mr. Prez, but I will mention this to all of you as well. If I do become annoying let me know. If you look at my stats you will see my type as Humanoid[Human] with the Half-Rules-Lawyer template applied.    If I get out of control just apply your play-by-post [Slap My Rules Lawyer Up] ability. If that does not work I grant you the following spell:

*Power Word Quell the Rules Lawyer*
Abjuration (Play-By-Post)
*Level: *Play-By-Post Player 6, Play-By-Post DM 4 
*Components:* VS
*Casting Time: *One Post
*Range:* One Play-By Post Thread 
*Target:* One Play-By Post Player with the Half Rules-Lawyer or Rules Lawyer template within the current Play-By-Post thread
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw: *None
*Spell Resistance:* None

After uttering the phrase "Ahhh... Rules.... Lawyer... Ahhh!!!" you invoke a powerful abjuration by typing an incantation that quells the Rules Lawyer in one target Play-By-Post Rules-Lawyer Player. This causes the horrible demon to go into remission until the next rules situation occurs.



Thank you for your understanding


----------



## Harvey (Mar 16, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> If I get out of control just apply your play-by-post [Slap My Rules Lawyer Up] ability.




lol. That's OK, I tend to be a rules lawyer, but only about my own character (which I guess makes me more anal-retentive than a rules lawyer), so I get upset when I make a stupid mistake (which I just did in my other game, giving my fighter a spiked chain but no proficiency to use a spiked chain). Keep pointing them out, though. As an editor in real-life, I know that two sets of eyes are always better than one.


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm a Rules-Slacker, so if I screw up you can correct me as you please. I've always held the philosophy that I'm just here to tell you where you are and what the bad guy looks like.

Well, while visibilty is poor, the chanting and invocation are both fairly loud and, while you can't all make out the words to the chant, you can make your way to it. Maybe that'll help you hit one.


----------



## Mavnn (Mar 16, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Ok, that's pretty cold!




But pretty accurate - I hope none of you were expecting Lindal to actual _acheive_ something...


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 16, 2005)

*sigh* now it's the orcs' turns...I'll miss you guys...  
Luckily half of you did not attempt a melee attack so I only have to do three rolls.

BTW if you're wondering about the oblivious orcs; when you're at first level, the orcs are pretty stupid, esp. when you're losing...you are so lucky I misuse my DM-ly powers.

Oh and if I seem cruel when I taunt you, that's because I think it's funny.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2005)

Nothing like rolling a one to start off a fighter's career on the right path. At least Prez is likely to trust our rolling, if not our character's competence.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 16, 2005)

Hopefully consistancy is not going to be our strong point.


----------



## reddist (Mar 16, 2005)

I've a six hour car ride ahead of me... if Felicity comes around before I get home, her next action is to take cover under/behind a wagon and cast "Rat's Bite!"

...Rat's Bite is what she got when she tried to summon a natural ally a while back, and instead produced a magic missile.... don't tell her she's done anything wrong though.. .it'll ruin her confidence...

-Reddist


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 16, 2005)

*Mr. Prez*

Are you saying that all of the orcs that are going to act against us miss and we start round 2?? 
 If so, I am ready to start the round...

and so I did...


----------



## Harvey (Mar 16, 2005)

Looks like the tide is turning all! (Though I can't get over my ridiculous luck this attack... this means I will be jinxed for the next attack, if my table-top gaming curse follows through)


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 16, 2005)

*Prestige Class - Barroshire Lore Keeper - Basically finalised*

Mr. Prez,

I have received basically all of the feedback that I think I will receive from the boards regarding this. Please take a look and let me know what you think.

Prestige Class and Feat[sblock]
[h1]Barrrowshire Lore Keeper (Prestige Class)[/h1]

Barrowshire Lore Keepers are dedicated to the pursuit and use of knowledge. The shirefolk that walk this path typically pick a subject area to specialize and then do everything they can to learn as much about it as possible. Often this involves trying to find out some fact or item of significance that is hidden away in ruins or in some estate. Their pursuit and understanding of their subject area(s) gives them unique insight into the world and the way that it works.

Lore Keepers are most often found in the company of others that are helping them to acquire knowledge or artifacts of significance to their lore. Lore Keepers know that they cannot be good at everything and that they need help. Help from those that can heal, sneak, fight and other things that they cannot. They use their bardic music abilities, knowledge, and spells to help their companions. Their more aggressive spell list and understanding greatly helps their chance of survival.

*Hit Die:* d6

[h2]Prerequisites[/h2]
*Race: 	*	Halfling
*Alignment:	*Chaotic Good, Neutral Good, Neutral
*Skills:*	One Knowledge at 8 ranks and another knowledge at 5 ranks
		Perform (Oratory) 8 ranks; Any 2 other Bard skills at 5 ranks
		Must speak Commmon, Halfling, and Draconic
		Be able to cast 2nd level  spells which must include:
		Comprehend Languages (1) and Cure Moderate Wounds (2)
*Feats:	*	Barrowshire Lore Keeper*(see below) and  Obscure Lore (Complete Adventurer)
*Special:*	Bardic Knowledge, Bardic Music, Born in Barrowshire

[h2]Table[/h2]
*	      Saves	
Lvl BAB            F/R/W	 Special                                         Spells per Day*
1     +0	   +0/+2/+2	Bardic Music, Bardic Knowledge, 				
                                       Lore Keeper Knowledge			+1 spell caster level  	
2     +1	   +0/+3/+3	Lore Keeper Spell List		             +1 spell caster level
3     +2	   +1/+3/+3	Lore Keeper's Song			    +1 spell caster level
4     +3	   +1/+4/+4	Lore Keeper Training			    +1 spell caster level
5     +3	   +1/+4/+4	Lore Keeper Insight 1/day		  +1 spell caster level

[h2]Class Skills[/h2]

*Skill Points:* 6 + Int modifier

The Lore Keeper's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are:
Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Decipher Script (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Disguise (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (All taken individually) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Perform (Cha) Profession (Wis), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Speak Language (n/a), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Swim (Str), Tumble (Dex)

[h2]Class Features[/h2]
All of the following are class features of the Lore Keeper:

*Weapon and Armor Proficiency: *A Lore Keeper gain no proficiency with any weapons or armors.

*Spells per Day/Spells Known:* When a new Lore Keeper level is gained, the character gains new spells per day (and spells known, if applicable) as if she had also gained a level in a spellcasting class she belonged to before she added the prestige class, and that meets the casting  requistes. She does not, however, gain any other benefit a character of that class would have gained. This essentially means that she adds the level of lore Keeper to the level of some other spellcasting class the character has, then determines spells per day, spells known, and caster level accordingly.

*Bardic Music:* Your Lore Keeper levels stack with your Bard levels for determining your effective bard level and number of uses per day.

*Bardic Knowledge:* Your Lore Keeper levels stack with your Bard levels for determining your Bardic Knowledge.

*Lore Keeper's Knowledge (su):*A Lore Keeper may reroll any knowledge check and add his Lore Keeper class level to the roll, a number of times per day equal to his Lore Keeper class Level. He may choose to do this after the result of a roll is known. A Lore Keep gains a use per day per Lore Keeper level if  he has 8 + Lore Keeper level or more ranks in a knowledge skill.

*Lore Keeper Spell List:* Barrowshire Lore Keepers are adventurous and determined and have found the need for other spells to help them in their endeavors. You add the following spells to your list of bard spells and may learn them as normal. 
1	Mage Armor (Wiz 1)
2	Explosive Runes (Wiz 3)
3	Glyph of Warding (Cler 3)
4	Prying Eyes (Wiz 5)
5	Regenerate (Cler 7 - Strong for level)
6	Vision (Wiz 7)

*Lore Keeper's Song (su)*: A lore Keeper with 11 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use his music or poetics to greatly increase bonuses that result from teamwork or cooperation amongst allies. Actions that require teamwork find themselves easier to accomplish within the rhythms of this song.

Allies that are targets of a successful Aid Another action gain a +2 Morale bonus in addition to the +2 for the Aid Another action for a total bonus of +4.
Allies that recieve a flanking bonus gain a +2 morale bonus to hit in addition to the normal +2 bonus for flanking for a total of +4.
*
Lore Keeper Training:* You may select from any of the following:
Bardic Feat: Any feat that has Bardic Music and Perform as a requisite, and that you meet the requisites for, or from the following: Battle Caster, Combat Casting, Endurance, Extra Bardic Music, Great Fortitude, Improved Initiative, Improved Toughness, Iron Will, Lightening Reflexes,  Practiced Spell Caster, Weapon Finesse
*
Lore Keeper's Insight (su):*
A Lore Keeper with 13 or more ranks in a knowledge skill may reroll, or force an oppenent ot reroll, one roll that directly affects the Lore Keeper  and add or subtract his Lore Keeper Class Level to the roll. He may choose to do this after the result of a roll is known.




[h1]Feat[/h1]

[h2]Barrowshire Lore Keeper (Regional - Barrowshire)[/h2]
*Prerequisites: *Halfling born in Barrowshire, Int 13, 4 ranks in any two Knowledges, Perform (Oratory) 2 ranks
*Benefit:*
Knowledge and Perform are always class skills for you. You are considered to have 1/2 rank in all knowledge skills that you do not have ranks in and gain a +1 insight bonus to all Knowledge Skill checks.
*Special:* Must be taken at first level
[/sblock]


If you accept this I would like to switch out my feat from Obscure Lore (I will take this at 3rd) for Barrowshire Lore Keeper and reallocate 2 knowledge (Arcana and Religion) points to somewhere else.  

If the rest of you have questions or comments please let me know as well.


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 16, 2005)

Rock on little Bardly dude!


----------



## Mavnn (Mar 17, 2005)

OK, I'm now officially confused - have all the orcs swung and missed? Or were they all so distracted carrying off women that they ignored the weapons whistling past their heads? Or are we still waiting to be battered...

Michael


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 17, 2005)

I think if they were going to attack us they would have done so because Mr Prez is monitoring the thread, and has posted a ref call.
   However it can't hurt to check.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 17, 2005)

*Franky the Little Bardly Dude!*



			
				Mr. Prez said:
			
		

> Rock on little Bardly dude!




Sweet, Dude!   

I have added the Barrowshire Lore Keeper feat and removed Obscure Lore, saving it for 3rd level. I removed the total of 2 skill points in Knowledge(Arcana and Religion) add put them into Spellcraft. Everything else stayed the same.

I have also added a sblock to my character description which contains the feat and prestige class description.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 17, 2005)

Just checked over your lorekeeper class, it seems like it is simply a bard with extra abilities and powers and no drawbacks in any area compared to a straight bard. Am I missing something about it?


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 17, 2005)

That's pretty much it...
You think it is too much?

I can cite some similar examples:
There are classes that have similar benefits with a small draw back, 2 less skill points, such as the Sublime Chord from the Complete Arcane. The sublime Chord has the following requirements: 5 skills, Bardic Music and 3rd levls spell. The level of entry is 10th however...

The Warforged Juggernaght from Eberron, I think, has 2 feats and race as a requirement and has almost 3 abillities each level and becoming more construct like (which might be deemed a drawback). Definitively better than fighter.

The rquirements are a little more strict here - 6 skills, 2 feats, 2 spells, 3 languages, race
I think that this might be a little strong, but not unduly so. I was thinking of having the level of entry as 7th.

You think maybe a higher level of entry would compensate or something else??


----------



## Voadam (Mar 17, 2005)

I think the idea in designing prcs is that they should not be better than a core class in absolutely every way without any detriments. There should be something given up, for instance if they are more potent magically then they should be weaker in fighting, or if more competent physically then perhaps lose a level of spell casting (like an eldritch knight does) or skill points. Even wizard prcs give up familiar advancement for their benefits. Going fully 20 levels in a core class is not supposed to be a power sacrifice.

From the lore and magic focus in the description I would have expected the BAB to be dropped to 1/2 as they do not seem as swashbucklerly aggressively offensive as a normal bard would be.

Not a big deal to me though, this is the bard class we are talking about. I just wanted to know if I was missing something obvious. And you did ask for questions and comments  .


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 17, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I think the idea in designing prcs is that they should not be better than a core class in absolutely every way without any detriments. There should be something given up, for instance if they are more potent magically then they should be weaker in fighting, or if more competent physically then perhaps lose a level of spell casting (like an eldritch knight does) or skill points. Even wizard prcs give up familiar advancement for their benefits. Going fully 20 levels in a core class is not supposed to be a power sacrifice.
> 
> From the lore and magic focus in the description I would have expected the BAB to be dropped to 1/2 as they do not seem as swashbucklerly aggressively offensive as a normal bard would be.
> 
> Not a big deal to me though, this is the bard class we are talking about. I just wanted to know if I was missing something obvious. And you did ask for questions and comments  .




Dropping the base attack to that of a wizard is a good method of balancing.... Ouch!!
Considering I do believe that the class is potentially strong, reducing the base attack is not a a bad idea. 

My original plan for Lore Keeper Spell List was to automatically add the spells to the spells known. I thought that this might be too much, so I had it added to the bard's spell list and they can learn it normally.

Do you think that by reducing the base attack to that of a wizard having the spells added to spells know would be OK and have the class balanced over all, or just reduce the base attack and leave it as is?? Possibly raise the level of entry to 7th?

BTW, thanks for the feed back!


----------



## Voadam (Mar 18, 2005)

Why does it have healing prereqs and gain regneration? I would have expected more divinations because of the lore focus. Have you seen the creature loresight and object loresight first level spells from the Complete Book of Eldritch Might and Arcana Unearthed? They seem perfectly suited to a magical loremaster bard. Locate object and then creature seems like great bonus spontaneous known spells as well for the concept as you wrote it.

Barrowshire Lore Keepers are dedicated to the pursuit and use of knowledge. The shirefolk that walk this path typically pick a subject area to specialize and then do everything they can to learn as much about it as possible. Often this involves trying to find out some fact or item of significance that is hidden away in ruins or in some estate. Their pursuit and understanding of their subject area(s) gives them unique insight into the world and the way that it works.

Lore Keepers are most often found in the company of others that are helping them to acquire knowledge or artifacts of significance to their lore. Lore Keepers know that they cannot be good at everything and that they need help. Help from those that can heal, sneak, fight and other things that they cannot. They use their bardic music abilities, knowledge, and spells to help their companions. Their more aggressive spell list and understanding greatly helps their chance of survival.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 18, 2005)

I do not have The Book of Eldritch Might. I do have Arcana Unearthed, but I have not really looked at it since I bought. BTW, from what I ahve seen of it I think it rocks!

The healing based prerequisite is to ensure they have spells that will help other party members to survive. To engraine a team focus. Sure a Bard could use the spells to just heal themselves and say screw the party, but that is not the focus of the class. Working with allies to gain knowledge. Allies are no good to you dead. Regeneration is there because it does fit the bard Mode of operation of healing/lore/enchantment. I picked regeneration because it is a spell that is not often used (atleast in my experience) Clerics by that level have access to Heal. What elses do you need?? How often do party members lose limbs or break bones?? 

This gives them more healing ability without infringing too much on the clerics domain.

This a quote from me from the thread I started to ask for advice on this prestige class. Lord Morte had a question about the focus of the spell list. My response follows:



> You are right it is kind of a grab bag. The theme is kind of adventurer/knowledge/book related. It is supposed to give the Bard spell list a little more of an edge and versatility with out infringing on a primary casters' role. Glyph based protection/trap/damage spells - little used spells (atleast in my experience). Mage Armor - protection. Two Information/Knowledge spells, and a healing spell, which by this level the cleric already has heal, so Regenerate sees little use (again in my experience).
> 
> I am giving them some mostly little used spells to give them additional versatility without infringing. Prying Eyes, Vision, and Regenerate are inline with the existing Bard motif of information and healing. Giving them the Heal which is actually a level lower would be seriously broken and greatly infringe on the clerics domain.




He also queastion the usefullness of Mage Armor and this was my response:



> This is for a 3.5e game and yes, you are right, why have Mage Armor when you can wear a Mithril Shirt. There may always be times when you may not be able to wear armor, or when your allies or people that you are protecting do not have armor. (You also free up your arcane caster from having to memorize it) This does give a core wizard spell but at a very late level because if they want it they will have to switch it out at 8th level or higher to get it. Its usefullness will be limited unless there is good teamwork and planning from the party.




I am still curious about your thoughts on my previous post regarding reducing th base attack and the Lore Keepers Spell List.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 18, 2005)

I think that is enough but I'll direct further analysis comments to that thread.


----------



## reddist (Mar 19, 2005)

So... where are we now?  Top of the third round of combat, yes?  Or are we still waiting on the next batch of Orc attacks?

I mean, it'd be silly if I'm waiting on ME to go and I just don't realize it...

-Reddist


----------



## Harvey (Mar 20, 2005)

I believe we have all went on the second round and we are waiting for the orcs. Thank goodness some of us hit this time


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey folks, sorry about the absence, I was AFK for the weekend. I'll give you reactions to your round in a moment.

BTW, I realize that you need a chance to get to know your characters, but as a sort of tentative thing, do you think you would prefer to keep on the ork smashing track, or would you prefer more roleplaying, a different enemy? I'm very open to suggestions. In fact, I will be altering my map to give Felicity a bigger forest in a bit. FreeXenon is currently my assistant. He's helping me figure out the cultures etc. of the land. If you would like me to add or change anything on the map, or if you'd like to come up with some more info as to the people of a town, or just a little more history that will help me understand how your character got to be the way he is, tell me. I would really appreciate it. Actually, let's define this as a custom campaign setting, everything you bring to the game will go in and help to flesh it out. WHo knows it might get published some day!


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 21, 2005)

Welcome back Mr. Prez. I hope you had a wonderful weekend. We recieved about 4 or five inches of wet snow here in Wisconsin. Not so bad, though.  
I kind of like the large moments of roleplaying and then laying right into combat. If we really want to change the antagonist we definitely can. Orks make effective but very unruly minions. 

I find a lot of inspiration from that Bas!@#% Shemska. Once I found his Planscape Storyhour I have not been able to read anything else. He has inspired me to think differently!   

It all starts with some uppity CR1 orks and the next thing you know your on your way to slap around some malcontent CR17 Rakshasa Lord on his home plane. You absentmindedly find yourself wondering in the middle of combat "I wonder if I watered the roses before I left?" 

BTW, I added a narrative of the scene leading to the combat and the first 2 rounds of combat. If you don't like what I have written and want to change something please let me know. If I have spelling errors, or something is worded strange, or you would like to change the flavor I am more than happy to change something. I am not certain about about my writing style, so here's to hoping.  
I will not be doing this for everything that happens... "need more hours in the day..."


----------



## Harvey (Mar 21, 2005)

FreeXenon, may I be the forst to say your narrative was awesome! It was extremely detailed, and was exactly how I envosioned the combat happening. I especially using our existing quotes into context. Bravo!

As for the campaign world, expanding on it is definitely a great idea I'd love to be a part of, though not for another week or so. Inspired by our adventures here, I've decided to run my own PbP, and I am launching our gaming group's next table-top campaign in T minus 2 weeks, so I am quite crazy!

In the meantime, we've got some orcs to finish up!


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 22, 2005)

As to the PrC, thanks for catching what might have been an overpowering flaw. I hope that you guys can work together to overcome my overwhelming sloppiness. Well, now that that's over...

I must say _*very*_ impressive FreeXenon. Beautifully written, seriously of a quality for mass-consumption, or perhaps only for the consumption of a few of the most deserving readers. This comes from one of the most voracious readers you are ever likely to meet, as well as an (unfortunately lazy) amateur writer. If you folks play well and roleplay like champions, our bard with the Craft (Writing) +(a lot) could make you as readable as Drizzt and Raistlin.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 22, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> BTW, I added a narrative of the scene leading to the combat and the first 2 rounds of combat. If you don't like what I have written and want to change something please let me know. If I have spelling errors, or something is worded strange, or you would like to change the flavor I am more than happy to change something. I am not certain about about my writing style, so here's to hoping.




I think your style is fine.

I am an editor and journalist by profession (and every once in while freelance rpg writer). After you have finished writing, I suggest you read your work over again from the beginning without skipping parts. You will catch a number of errors in doing so.

For example (and since you asked) "and shadows once again cover*ing* the land"

"just as Pelor himself wins a*s* great battle"

"You[r] bones seem to drink it up"

"You rely mostly on feeling the rhythm of the caravan and [the] will of the march to guide you forward."

"starting from the front of the caravan [and rolling] all of the way to the back"

"people start to *and* move about"

"Guards work on setting [a] perimeter"

"creatures charge in *and* to fill the empty spaces"

"The orks attack the nearest person they see and try to carry off women and *to* take horses.

But these are nitpicks, keep up the good work. For the pbp forum having interesting stuff written is better than perfect grammar and word choice and you are adding to everybody's experience of the game here.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 22, 2005)

Mr. Prez said:
			
		

> BTW, I realize that you need a chance to get to know your characters, but as a sort of tentative thing, do you think you would prefer to keep on the ork smashing track, or would you prefer more roleplaying, a different enemy?





In D&D since orcs can gain class levels they can be a challenge throughout the whole campaign on up to epic levels as easily as people can.

I would enjoy having a strong orc theme that continues on for a long time, giving Lindal use of his favored enemy and a benefit to getting to know orcs in depth.

As a DM, though, this puts more work in your lap as increased CR threats will tend to be competent orcs who advance in levels, which take longer to stat up than unadvanced critters straight out of a monster book.

However attack beasts under the control of orcs help out here for mixing things up but keeping the ork theme running.


----------



## Mavnn (Mar 22, 2005)

As Voadam has pointed out, I have a vested interest in there being some orcs about . Also, a lot of our backgrounds specifically mention the orcs, due to the way the campaign was advertised - I suspect the others, like me, wanted an rp excuse to jump right in with the orc bashing when they arrived.

As such, I wouldn't say that the whole campaign needs to be orc based (by any means), but I'd certainly like us to break the back of the local orc problem as our first story arc as a party.

This is, of course, just my opinion, and the other players might want more varied fair immediately. But given orcs traditional links to the other goblinoid races, and the fact that they can advance by class level, they should be good for an amount of variety on their own.


----------



## Mavnn (Mar 22, 2005)

On a completely unrelated note, Mr. Prez - I've just picked up an orcish weapon. Am I carrying a greataxe or a battleaxe?


----------



## Voadam (Mar 22, 2005)

Wilphe, I don't think bows can be shot from prone, so I would suggest not ducking under the wagon. Plus if they get to melee with you, you really don't want to be prone.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 22, 2005)

Mr. Prez said:
			
		

> WHo knows it might get published some day!




Do you want to use only OGC then? the srd and stuff published under the OGL (i.e., no wotc physical sourcebooks except UA)? I can send you an OGC critter with background ties to orcs if you want.


----------



## reddist (Mar 22, 2005)

*Orcs*

Yeah, I'd vote for a major "Orc Arc" to the game, too.  I mean sure, Orc barbarians are one thing, but what about their shamans and warlocks?  Their warlords and druids?  There is no end to the trouble a horde of orcs with class levels can cause  And if there are warring Orc clans with their own goals and agendas, so much the better!


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 22, 2005)

First of all, thank you everyone for your kind words. The narrative was fun to write and I am glad that you enjoyed it.     Voadam, Thanks for catching those problems, they have been fixed.   

There seems to be a whole lot of Ork lovin going around. As has been mentioned, orks can provide a challenge not matter what level by levelling them up, oh, and please do not forget templates. Imagine a two-head, half-troll, half-fiendish Ork Mortal Hunter of Doom!!!!! We can look to Blackdirge for inspiration.   We can defintely have a large amount of Ork involvment in the story line. I do believe that there will may come a point where there has been too many orks. We might overdose on Orks - is that possible? - never mind. I think some variety will be necessary.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 22, 2005)

Could I have all of the PC's email me some thoughts about their respective homelands so I can get a feel for it. Its history, culture, laws, people, or anything else that you think sets it apart, or that you find significant. (Even though it may be destroyed - for flashbacks or to have a better handle on where your character came from.) If there is a tone or flavor associated with it that is good to know. I have some info from your repective histories and IC stuff, but more is better. If, and when,  you have the time this would be great. As much or as little as you like. If you want to leave it completely open for the DM and I that is also fun. 
Classes, feats, languages, or prestige classes that are common for your lands. As much or as little as you like.   Thanks!!  

What ever you send to me I will make available to the DM and if you do not want something to be put into a narrative without you being prepared for it let me know as well.

Here is a basic example:
*Barrowshire*
*Tone/Flavor:* Bright, happy, carefree, competitive, friendly, open, helpful
*Notes:* Familes have long hsitory of Lorekeepers.  Families specialize in an area of knowledge. Family sages compete to be useful to adventurers and others. A large transient population of adventurers and people needing the help of sages. Otherwise a typical halfling shire. Quiet, calm and relaxing. These halflings do have adventures an knowledge does not always like to be found and adventurers do bring adventure with them.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 22, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Wilphe, I don't think bows can be shot from prone, so I would suggest not ducking under the wagon. Plus if they get to melee with you, you really don't want to be prone.




Depending how high it is I'd intend for it to be crawl - that's only if he can't climb up it anyway - besides if he is underneath, any orc has got to get down to his level to get at him, unless they have a reach weapon.


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 22, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Do you want to use only OGC then? the srd and stuff published under the OGL (i.e., no wotc physical sourcebooks except UA)? I can send you an OGC critter with background ties to orcs if you want.




Nah, that can be changed later if it has to. I wasn't really serious about that, but if anyone wants to follow up on that they're perfectly welcome to it. You may need to change the names of stuff since I steal (at least) the names of places fairly regularly.

Mavn: You picked up a great axe. There are the occasional spears as well.

Oh, I fixed the map. http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/presmail2000/album?.dir=/3f62


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 23, 2005)

For some reason I thought we were in Greyhawk; which is fine because I know nothing about that setting either...

Any idea what is on the other side of the Winterspikes?

I was thinking Percy should come from a fairly long settled, if fragmented, set of minor lordships, free cities and towns.


----------



## Mavnn (Mar 24, 2005)

*Away*

OK, folks, I'm afraid I'm going to be away for the next ten days (probably) with no internet access.

Sorry for the short notice, and feel free to NPC Lindal as appropriate. (See orc - kill. See anything else - be quiet in the corner). I'm sure you'll hardly notice the difference .

Michael


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 24, 2005)

Have a great time and be safe. It's crazy out there!!


----------



## Voadam (Mar 25, 2005)

The Blackstone clan of dwarves call the midden alps home. Mostly an industrious lot spending their time mining, crafting, and fending off incursions from the inexhaustible hordes of the Greyfang and Scabrous Hand tribes of orcs, it is not uncommon for those less insular members of the clan to seek their fortunes as mercenaries or tradesman with the communities at Faule, Vormansch, and the trade route in between. Like most hill dwarves, the Blackstones admire the virtues of greed, pragmatism, industry, tenacity, honor, valor, and justice.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 25, 2005)

*More Narrative Fun*

I have attached 2 new narratives titled 'Introduction' and 'A New Beginning' to my first round of combat post. I have also done a little bit of cleanup on the 'First 2 Rounds of Combat' narrative. 

I plan on posting our introductions and, as of right now, I have roughly worked through the first 23 In Character posts... Oi!!! I will post that there as well when I finish it.  

More critiques requested on the new narratives...   

The introduction may or may not have any bearing on the campaign itself. I just started writing and this is the result - I hope it helps to give some flavor for Vormarsch.


----------



## reddist (Mar 26, 2005)

*Some more Background and History*

Use this only if its useful   I put it in spoiler blocks, since its all a bit wordy.

The Kilvestri Elves
[sblock]The Kilvestri, a pureblood family of noble elves, trace their lineage back to the Scourge War and the splintering of the great Elven Nation.  The ties that bound the disparate Elven clans in to a unified whole were shattered through betrayals, murders, greed, and anarchy.  The taint brought on by the Scourge caused great rifts between the many Elven families, and brought them all to ruin.  Families and clans scattered to all corners of the known world to start over, settling in new forests, plains, hills, or jungles as their tendencies warranted.  The unified Nation of Elves was finished.

Valimar Kilvestri, a second cousin promoted to leadership through the deaths and assassinations of his elders during the Scourge War, led the remainder of his family west, through mountains passes and wide open plains, hoping to find a suitable place to start anew.  Late one night, after his followers made camp along a mountain trail, Valimar wandered away, seeking refuge to sit and consider upon his family’s plight.  He came across a small cave opening, high above the campsite.  Valimar went inside, sat on a rock in the darkness, and pondered.  Perhaps half an hour later, he heard a voice speaking to him from the darkness, deep within the cave.

“Elf, you are thinking so loudly I cannot sleep.  What troubles you so?”  The voice was deep and somber, and so full of concern Valimar did not think twice about answering back to the darkness.
	“My family, they trust me to find them a new home, to lead them from the taint of the Scourge.  All they want is a place to settle, raise children, and start over.  I don’t know where I’m going, I don’t know how to lead them, I don’t even know what I’m doing.”
	“All weighty matters, Elf, and I’ve been getting bored.  I’ve been without a people for several centuries.  Tell me, if I aid you with your burdens, will your and your clan commit yourselves to what I have to teach you?  To consider a new way of life?”
	At this Valimar looked up, peering into the dark shadows beyond his rock.  “Anything would be better than the Scourge.  And we need a home and guidance.”
	Thus began the relationship with the Kilvestri Elves and the ancient wyrm, the Elder Aeratus.

The Elder Aeratus lead Valimar and his people further west, to a great forest grown up around a pristine lake.  Here he taught them the calmness and quiet pride that can be found in serving the forest they now called home.  He taught them self-government, to develop strong and noble-minded leaders who followed the will of the people.  He taught them to respect and honor each other and their lush, green forests.   Once the Elder Aeratus was satisfied his new people had learned enough responsibility he taught them new martial skills, blending physical combat with arcane power so they could protect themselves and their new way of life.   Over the centuries he slowly diminished his direct presence and guidance, satisfied the Kilvestri Elves would now see to their own destinies.  Finally, the Elder Aeratus retreated to his cave, to rest and dream, and to await a new people to teach.[/sblock]

The Scourge War
[sblock]At its height of power, the many families who made up the Elven Nation saw themselves as the rightful masters not only of the Elven realms, but of the all the territories surrounding them, human, orc, halfling, and dwarf.  The Elven leaders became obsessed with conquest, to take the neighboring kingdoms by force and subjugate these lesser races. The warmasters ordered their mages to develop new magics, in preparation for the assaults ahead.  Scholars cannot say for sure if it was this new delving into forbidden magic, divine intervention, or spontaneous generation, but they all agree the Scourge afflicted the Elven Nation as they prepared for war on their neighbors.

The Scourge manifested as a moral taint, a disease of the mind that inflicted paranoia, hatred, greed, and fear on its victims.  No one was safe from the taint of the Scourge.   Under the weight of suspicion and mistrust, the leaders of the Elven Nation fell to squabbling among themselves, which lead to schemes and assassinations, which lead to warfare between the Noble Houses.  

The Scourge War shattered the unified leadership of the Elven Nation.  Those that survived fled to escape the horror and bloodshed.  Even now, many centuries later, trust between the scattered clans is hard and rare.  While there are no lingering effects of the Scourge taint remaining among the Elven peoples, it is said the disease still permeates the blasted ruins of the ancient homes and courts of the once great Elven Nation.
[/sblock]

The Elder Aeratus
[sblock]There are not many wyrms as ancient or as powerful as the Elder Aeratus.  Such beings might have been born of the primordial chaos that formed the world, springing into existence even as the world took shape.  Whatever his origins the Elder Aeratus is a giant among ants, though he treads the earth so quietly his presence is rarely felt.

The Elder Aeratus developed a philosophy he termed “The Green Path.”  This philosophy appreciates the Natural world for its beauty, complexity, and power.  Following the Green Path means living in harmony with the world around you, respecting the life of all things, and using natural resources wisely.  The Elder Aeratus recognizes that there are races of beings who have dominion over Nature, but that does not mean they should not live in harmony with it.  Humans, Elves, Dwarves, Halflings, and Orcs all have a responsibility to the Natural world, and must not abuse the gifts it gives them. 

The Elder Aeratus no longer concerns himself with influencing the world at large.  Over the last few millennia his hobbies have grown smaller in scope, becoming more personal and meaningful.  His current favorite pastime is to take a single clan or family under his wing, teaching them his own particular views on a life worth living, and once they have adapted to these teachings, to let them prosper for a few centuries while he weans them from his guidance.  In this he hopes to create pockets of people, scattered throughout the continents, who have respect and honor for the beauty of the natural world, and follow the Green Path with love and devotion.  The Elder Aeratus does not think highly of the cacophonic cities and sprawling metropolises that now mar his once pristine country, but does not think it his place to wipe them off the face of the earth.  He’d rather the humanoids rediscover the appreciation they had for Nature, before they began building cities of stone and metal.

The Elder Aeratus varies his teachings, depending on his whims.  Sometimes he raises a people to become druids and shamans, other times he doesn’t teach them druidic magic but rather emphasizes knowledge and mundane skills.  He’ll take on any sort of people, be they Elf, Human, Orc or other, as long as he feels they will learn from him and thrive through his teachings.

The Elder Aeratus is considering a new hobby though… rather than taking on a clan or family, his next project he thinks will be taking a single individual, and seeing what sort of leader he can craft from this person.  He still waits for a person of the proper character and heart to start this project, and his patience is nearly infinite. [/sblock]

The Small Tribes
[sblock]The Kilvestri people maintained their Woodsholm for several centuries, expanding and protecting the ancient forests.  They took in or absorbed several small tribes of humanoids, be they human, orc, or halfling, and as long as the tribes remained peaceful and respectful of the forest the Kilvestri allowed them to stay.  Some of these tribes the Kilvestri elves taught directly, teaching them the knowledge they learned from the Elder Aeratus.  Thus, they trained new caretakers of the forest, and continued to expand their influence.  

The Kilvestri called these isolated clans the Small Tribes, and assigned watchers to look after the clans and guide them. The people of the Blue River Stone were under the leadership of Illandyll, and he began teaching the clan the way of the Green Path (Felicity’s background has more information on Illandyll and the Blue River Stone people).

Others of the Small Tribes had similar instructors, though not all developed druids.  Rangers, shamans, and skilled herbalists, all instructed in aspects of the Green Path, were nurtured by the Kilvestri.  When the Elder Aeratus checked in on the descendents of his protégé, Valimar, he was well pleased.

That was before the Orc Horde attacked.  [/sblock]

The Orc Horde
[sblock]Seven years ago, an army of savage Orcs descended upon the Kilvestri Woodsholm.  They did not come to conquer the forest or to enslave its inhabitants.  All they came to do was kill and plunder.  The army assaulted the Small Tribes first, killing or scattering even the few peaceful Orc tribes that lived in the forests.  Once the Small Tribes were decimated, the Orc Horde attacked the Kilvestri directly, driving the Elves deeper and deeper into the forests.  Hundreds of Kilvestri were slain, and their homes defiled.   As the Elves consolidated in the center of the forest, their strength and power grew in desperation.  They finally drove the Orc Horde back, out of the forests, but not with out terrible losses.  Only a few hundred of the once great Kilvestri clan remain.  Illandyll and the other Kilvestri leaders are far more prepared for another Orc invasion, and even now have begun to rebuild their forest homes.
[/sblock]

*Editor’s note: The term “Kilvestri Clan” may be misleading.  There are several families that make up this clan, though they all identify themselves as Kilvestri.  Long lives and low birthrates, as well as carefully selected parentages, negate any dangers of weakening the bloodline of a clan with several families.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 26, 2005)

Your new narrative introduction shifts from third person to first person in referring to Morgan. Unless there is a specific reason to switch, stick to one perspective.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 26, 2005)

I also have a problem with keeping the same tense as well...  
Oi!! Could you point out where... Please!! 

Are you referring to shifting from HE and I ??


----------



## Voadam (Mar 27, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I also have a problem with keeping the same tense as well...
> Oi!! Could you point out where... Please!!
> 
> Are you referring to shifting from HE and I ??




Yep. Third person usually works best for these narratives so "Morgan did x" and "he did x" instead of "I did x" or "you feel x." Keeps a consistent narrative perspective which helps with the flow in reading it.


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 27, 2005)

True Dat!


----------



## dave_o (Mar 27, 2005)

Man, I've been aching for some PbP, and I saw that your thread title claimed you're accepting alts -- well, are ya? I'd love to play but being an alt is okay too.


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 27, 2005)

We're always accepting alts. Email me a character @ presmail2000@yahoo.com 
Depending on what's going on, you might be able to play sooner rather than later.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 28, 2005)

Voadam and Reddist thanks for the background info. I should have time this week to take a look at it.  

Voadam... thanks for the 1rst/3rd catch... I will change that when I get a moment.. thanks again!  

The 1rst/third thang has been corrected. I think there was only one paragraph that had this problem...


----------



## reddist (Mar 30, 2005)

*Felicity's 5th round*

Whoah nellie  Wish you guys could have "been here" for her attack rolls... that was the sort of thing that gets my own players up out of their seats, screaming for victory.  I was actually rolling dice across my little table here in my hotel (I'm away on business), whooping as the 19 and then the 17 fell face up.  I hesititate to wonder what they thought on the other side of these walls.

The sight of a woman being drug off by orcs as a live prisoner got Felicity all worked up anyway, so it was right and just that she got to vent her anger!  Praise the Dice Gods!

Later,

-Reddist


----------



## Mr. Prez (Mar 31, 2005)

Sorry I've been delayed, but I was having technical difficulties.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 31, 2005)

Good job reddist, my plan to finish the orc quickly and come to your rescue has hit with a slight snag in rolling under a 10 five out of the six rounds of combat here. Oh well, persistance and endurance are dwarvish virtues.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 1, 2005)

Reddist, I think that is a wonderful scene. When I pictured Felicity's response I saw it as more of a silent wide-eyed look of horror and shock, similar to Post Traumatic Stress Disorder due to killing her first opponent in hand to hand combat. Your, however, response is more entertaining.   

Can someone lend me some of their base attack, Puhleassseee.... Missed by one...    

Someone please remind me to invest in a war-pony.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 1, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Can someone lend me some of their base attack, Puhleassseee....




Sure, you can have half of my +0 

BTW, I have been chewing around my contribution to the world... the spires of Haven. However, I keep coming back to thinking about Sharn.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 1, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Sure, you can have half of my +0
> 
> BTW, I have been chewing around my contribution to the world... the spires of Haven. However, I keep coming back to thinking about Sharn.




Maybe if someone else *cough, Felicity* would like to lend me half of their +0
the DM might just let me hit!!!!    

Sharn... Mmmmmm....  Eberron Goodieness.... Mmmmmm!!! I can taste it now!!!


----------



## reddist (Apr 4, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Maybe if someone else *cough, Felicity* would like to lend me half of their +0 the DM might just let me hit!!!!




Sure, you can have my +0.  I won't need it until we roll initiative again.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm a little confused, is the orc still standing the one on me or the one shot by the arrow?


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 4, 2005)

I think the one pursuing me is the only one standing... 

Just a waiting for the pain...


----------



## Harvey (Apr 4, 2005)

FreeXenon's right, as far as I know. I believe I took out the one by you, Voadam. But don't fret... Felicity looks like she's on the case


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 4, 2005)

Percy took out the one chasing Franky in post 111 (confirmed 112)

The only one standing would have been the one in melee with Dagmar - which I guess Koric hasn't reached on his charge yet.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 4, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Percy took out the one chasing Franky in post 111 (confirmed 112)
> 
> The only one standing would have been the one in melee with Dagmar - which I guess Koric hasn't reached on his charge yet.




I missed that... I think I will need to adjust my character's action..

Thanks... Wilphe!!


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 4, 2005)

Check page 3 here for the intiatives - Franky went before Percy anyway

<edit: Which you know>


----------



## Harvey (Apr 4, 2005)

Ah, OK, them I misread the posts. Yeah, Percy's arrow takes out the orc after Franky, which leaves either:
1) Koric about to charge the last orc or
2) Koric flanking the last orc, which means that both Dagmar and Koric will be attacking this orc in the next round (Round 7).


----------



## Voadam (Apr 4, 2005)

and the orc gets to go before I go again.


----------



## Mr. Prez (Apr 5, 2005)

You know what? I'll fudge the rolls and give you an extra +0 on your next roll.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 5, 2005)

Mr. Prez said:
			
		

> You know what? I'll fudge the rolls and give you an extra +0 on your next roll.




Sweet, Dude! A whole +0!! AWESOME!!! 

Thanks to Percy I do not need it now! Whew!!!


----------



## reddist (Apr 8, 2005)

Have we stalled?  Still waiting on Dagmar and his Orc buddy to wrap things up?  Or should those of who are now out of combat carry on?


----------



## Voadam (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm waiting on the last orc to go again before my turn in initiative comes up again.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 8, 2005)

Yup. We are waiting on the orc, then both myself and Dagmar can finish him. Unless our DM wishes to just say we slaughter him 

Afterwards, let the healing begin...


----------



## Mr. Prez (Apr 8, 2005)

I forgot the initiative order!


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 9, 2005)

*Mr Prez: Knowledge Checks for these Ironclaw Orks*

Reference Posts: Franky's Felicity's


Is there anything specific that I know about these Ironclaw Orks?
Knowledge (History) 23 (16 +7)
Knowledge (Local) 17 (10+7)
Knowledge (Nature) 20 (17+3)
Knowledge (Religion) 22 (19+3)
Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) 15 (18+7)

Bardic Lore  15 (12+3)

Pretty Good rolls! I must really have spent some time learning about them...


----------



## Mr. Prez (Apr 10, 2005)

Umm...ask reddist?


----------



## reddist (Apr 10, 2005)

Mr. Prez said:
			
		

> Umm...ask reddist?




Beats me, I was just providing fodder for the DM to play with 

If you asked Felicity, the Iron Claw clan were the ones that sacked her portion of the Kilvestri Forests and slaughtered her village.  She doesn't know where they came from or if they were working with or for some other clans or leader.  She hasn't seen any of them since, but then she hasn't left her forest until just recently, either.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Welcome Scout989*

Welcome to the group Scout!! I was a bit surprised to see a new face on the IC Board  , but welcome. It is good to have another tank!!


----------



## scout989 (Apr 11, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Welcome to the group Scout!! I was a bit surprised to see a new face on the IC Board  , but welcome. It is good to have another tank!!



Why thank you.  I'm glad to be in the campaign.  And I'm really glad to get a chance to play this character, he's a reincarnation of one of my high level characters from a game gone by, and probably my favorite character all-time.  So, hi everyone, let's kick some a**!


----------



## Harvey (Apr 11, 2005)

Yes, a definite welcome! I had to do a double-take yesterday when I posted... for some reason I got confused & thought you were replying to our other game _The Sea's Righteous Might_


----------



## scout989 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah, my tabletop game group is currently meeting biweekly, so when I found out about this place, I jumped into a bunch of stuff all at once.  But I only made it into this campaign as an alternate, and I just now got the nod to join in.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 12, 2005)

Note to self:

Take_ Motivate Urgency_ as 1st major Aura

&

He is making a suggestion, not giving anybody orders; but on the other hand he does have a certain force of personality and this is what he was trained to do - just about any plan is better than no plan at all.


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 12, 2005)

*Tracking the orcs*

Right, I'm assuming there are at least 15 living orcs (-5 to Track DC).

As such:

Base DC (Firm ground, less than 24 hours old): DC15
More than 15 orcs: at least -5 to track DC: DC10

Lindal's Survival bonus is +5, so I should be able to move at normal speed (-5 penalty) and follow the tracks by taking 10 - if I can take 10. Mr. Prez?

Assuming I can take 10, Lindal heads off for about half a mile and then comes back, which should take about the 20 mins he mentioned.

If I can take 10 _and_ the rain has made the ground soft (a further -5 DC), Lindal heads off at double speed, scouting out the first mile or so.


----------



## Mr. Prez (Apr 12, 2005)

No worries, the orcs are leaving a trail of debris behind them. You should have no trouble tracking them.

Hint: Expect a couple of days of travel.
I'll post the start of the tracking process tonight or tomorrow in order to give the party time for reprovisioning, etc.


----------



## reddist (Apr 12, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> for some reason I got confused & thought you were replying to our other game _The Sea's Righteous Might_




Actually this has caused me a bit of confusion too.  I think I got it all figured out now though


----------



## scout989 (Apr 12, 2005)

The fun part is where I have to go back and look to remember what color I'm using for each character's voice


----------



## Harvey (Apr 13, 2005)

Just do what I do: they're all dark orange for me if they're male, light blue if they're female . Also gives me the impetus to post in the IC thread early so I can get dibs on the color...


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 13, 2005)

*Vacations...*

For everyones information I have 2 vacation's planned: one is from April 18 -20 to Niagara Falls, which is not so bad, but then the second one is from May 1 to 15 traveling throught the Western US. During both I will not have internet access.

Someone may feel free to play Franky.

*General Tactics*
He will prefer to stay back with Felicity and protect her when he can. He prefers to use his crossbow for obvious reasons.

Round 1: Inspire Courage while pulling out Crossbow
Round 2: Inspire Courage while loading Crossbow
Round 3: Fire Crossbow, Inspire Courage (T-5)
Round 4: Load and Fire Crossbow, Inspire Courage (T-4)
Round 5: Load and Fire Crossbow, Inspire Courage (T-3)
Round 6: Load and Fire Crossbow, Inspire Courage (T-2)
Round 7: Load and Fire Crossbow, Inspire Courage (T-1)
Round 8: Load and Fire Crossbow

*Misc*
If there is sneaking and observing to do he is more than apt with
Hide and Move Silently @ 9 and Listen and Spot @ 5


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 13, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Round 3: Fire Crossbow, Inspire Courage (T-5)
> Round 3: Load and Fire Crossbow, Inspire Courage (T-4)
> Round 3: Load and Fire Crossbow, Inspire Courage (T-3)
> Round 3: Load and Fire Crossbow, Inspire Courage (T-2)
> ...




Four bolts in a single round? Who knew that the skills of a 20th level fighter lurked under Franky's unassuming exteria


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 13, 2005)

Dangerous things lurk in small packages!    
I think I will correct that.. thanks...


----------



## Voadam (Apr 13, 2005)

*very advance warning*

I'll be gone July 9-17 without regular internet access as well.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 14, 2005)

*Mr.Prez - Question?*

How many NPC's do we have?


----------



## Mr. Prez (Apr 18, 2005)

Coming along?

6

If'n ya'll'd like ta spend the night chattin' I'll give ya anoter day afore I move on. If ya'd perfer ta move along, make it known afore I check it tamarra.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 18, 2005)

I'll put my vote in for moving along.  My character just isn't one for much small talk.


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeap, another keep it moving vote here.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 18, 2005)

Move it on up


----------



## reddist (Apr 18, 2005)

Bring it on!


----------



## Voadam (Apr 18, 2005)

moving on is fine.


----------



## Mr. Prez (Apr 18, 2005)

Well, it seems I gave you most of a day anyway...Oh well, game update after dinner.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 19, 2005)

Oops, sorry for the late chime in... yeah, we can move it along


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm back...

Great vacation with my girls..

Niagara Falls, Manhattan (missed Statue of Liberty tours), and Hershey Factory, Hershey Pensylvania. 

Became sick on the fisrt day. not horribly so, however, just a very enflamed and painful left lymphnode.  Everything else feels fine. 

Good to see not so much happened while I was gone! Will post in a little bit.


----------



## reddist (Apr 24, 2005)

*oops*

Okay, so in my defense I created Felicity working from memory and information I had in my e-Tools software on my laptop, and I was away from all my books and notes.  Turns out both my memory and the info in e-tools were faulty, either incorrect or misleading.  I goofed up on her spell casting during the battle with the orcs, both in her spell selection and damage determination.

But now that I've gone back and READ the entry on the Warmage from my CA book, I'm all straightend out now.

Yes, I know, I don't need an explanation of the word "assume," thank you.  And yes, she's still a bit nutty in the head and still thinks she's a druid, but she'll be blowing things up with greater efficiency now.

Later


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 25, 2005)

Oops. Weird caching issue means that I didn't see Prez's update on the IC thread till just now. Will post an action in a couple of hours.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 25, 2005)

reddist said:
			
		

> Okay, so in my defense I created Felicity working from memory and information I had in my e-Tools software on my laptop, and I was away from all my books and notes.  Turns out both my memory and the info in e-tools were faulty, either incorrect or misleading.  I goofed up on her spell casting during the battle with the orcs, both in her spell selection and damage determination.
> 
> But now that I've gone back and READ the entry on the Warmage from my CA book, I'm all straightend out now.
> 
> ...




Not having CA I didn't notice the error at all. So do you not have "rat's bite"?


----------



## reddist (Apr 25, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Not having CA I didn't notice the error at all. So do you not have "rat's bite"?




Oh, I've still got Rat's Bite, but it turns out I have a few more spells available, too.  There's a short list of combat oriented spells that I can pick from.  Its a short list, but I can cast any of them at any point... I was under the assumption I had to pick one spell from the list to "know," more like a sorcerer.  Also, I should be adding some minor bonuses to my damage too, based on her stats.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 25, 2005)

*Mr Prez!!! Positions??*

I am curious as to who I might be nearer to?
I just determined pseudo-randomly and extracting what I can from posts, so I will try to give Dagmar the assist and Fortin the  flanking bonus...     Howz that sound??


```
LF
 BB
KBB
 Df


 PY
```


B: Bear
D: Dagmar L: Lindal F: Fortin P: Percy
f: Franky   K: Koric Y: Felicity


----------



## Mr. Prez (Apr 25, 2005)

Yeah, sorry. I did give Fortin the flanking.
And from now on I want you to refer to me as boss. As in "Okay, boss." Or "That's right, boss."


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 25, 2005)

Nothing to be sorry for...   

Okay Boss!!


----------



## scout989 (Apr 25, 2005)

Aye aye boss!


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 25, 2005)

Please Boss!
Where are NPCs boss?


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 26, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Alignment LG
> HP 14
> ...




Ow. So Dagmar's on 0 HP. I think Lindal's going to have to try and do something about that.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 26, 2005)

Hope this isn't a good werebear who was fighting the orcs.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 26, 2005)

Mr. Prez said:
			
		

> Yeah, sorry. I did give Fortin the flanking.
> And from now on I want you to refer to me as boss. As in "Okay, boss." Or "That's right, boss."





"He's my boss, not my superior."

I love that Michael Kane quote.


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 26, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Hope this isn't a good werebear who was fighting the orcs.




So do I - I don't have a silver weapon.


Oh, you ment they might have been an ally?


----------



## Voadam (Apr 26, 2005)

Dagmar displays the dwarven fighting tactic, survive the wounds of your foe and then <hack>, <wheeze> take him down.

We'll see if the bear is still there when it is Dagmar's turn again and he heroically takes the point of damage to attack with the spear again then fall over unconscious or if he will just stand and bleed heavily.

good thing Dagmar took the blow, I don't think anybody else would still be conscious.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 26, 2005)

Woah! Dagmar's down? Wow, I totally missed that! Going back and re-reading, I didn't realize the amount of damage Dagmar took. Thank goodness he's stable...

Koric will definitely peel off and help him next round...


----------



## Mr. Prez (Apr 27, 2005)

I thought he had 16 hp... hmm...
I, uh, forgot about the NPCs. They, um, ran screaming. In fact, hold on.


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 27, 2005)

Argh! Forgot that I had Wild Empathy!

For some reason I'd got it into my head that I didn't gain it till 2nd level.

Nevermind... given the penalties to using it in combat it probably wouldn't have made a difference anyway.


----------



## Mr. Prez (Apr 27, 2005)

Be gone till friday.
Sorry


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2005)

I was hoping you would use your wild empathy??   
Poor enraged frothing bear!


----------



## Voadam (Apr 27, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> Argh! Forgot that I had Wild Empathy!
> 
> For some reason I'd got it into my head that I didn't gain it till 2nd level.
> 
> Nevermind... given the penalties to using it in combat it probably wouldn't have made a difference anyway.




I know wild empathy is actually diplomacy, but I keep getting this counselor Troi image in my head "I sense anger captain" as the bear lashes into Dagmar mauling him badly after he thrusts a spear thrust into the charging bear's gut.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 30, 2005)

*Vacation Preparation*

As I have mentioned before I will be on vacation for 2 weeks without internet access starting tonight. Someone may feel free to take care of my character while I am away or I can be played as on NPC in the background. As you desire. My basic tactics are mentioned in this post .

I should be on and off the internet for part today, so if you have questions this would be the time to post them.

In addition to that. At second level I will have one spell per day and that most likely will be cast as Cure Light Wounds to help keep Koric and others on the front line. I also have Silent image as my other first level spell - something to keep in mind as options. 

Good luck and stay alive!!

Here are the updated stats for second level when we get to it..

[sblock]
*Frankster "Franky" Farseer, Bard 2
Male, Halfling *

Str    11             HP 8           Align:NG
Dex  17              Init +3        AC 16 (10 +2 +3 +1)
Con  15              BAB +0       Touch 14 (10  +3, +1) Flatfooted 13 (10 +2 +1)
Int    14              Melee +2    	(+1 +0 +1)   Grapple +2 (+1 +0 +1)
Wis  13              Ranged +5  	(+1 +3 +1)
Chr  17              Thrown +6  (+1 +3 +1 +1)

*Skills*
Languages:	Com, Half, Orc, Drac
Concentration 6 (4 +2)
Spell Craft 7 (5 + 2)
Hide    	10 (3 +3 +4)
MS       	10 (5 +3 +2)
Spot    		6 (5 +1)
Listen    	6 (3 +1 +2)
Perf. (Oratory + Chant) 8 (5 +3)
Knowledge (History)  8 (5 +2 +1)
Knowledge (Local)    8 (5 +2 +1)
Knowledge (all others) 3 (0 +2 +1)

Gather Information +5 (0 +3 +2)
Climb  +2 (0 +0 +2)
Jump  +2 (0 +0 +2)

Bardic Knowledge   +6 (2 +2 +2)

*Feats *
Barrowshire Lore Keeper (Regional - See Prestige Class and Feat in spoiler below)
Fort    +3  (+0 +2 +1)
Ref  	+7 (+3 +3 +1)
Will 	 +5(+7)  (+3 +1 +1) (+2 Save vs Fear)

*Special:* Bardic Music, Bardic Knowledge, Countersong, Fascinate, Inspire Courage +1

*Spells*
Lvl 	kn/per	DC
0th 	5 /2    	13 Detect Magic, Light, Message, Read Magic, Mage Hand
1rst    2/0+1          14 Cure light Wounds, Silent Image

*Equipment (130gp) (38lbs/76lbs/115lbs)*
Light X-bow   (4lbs) d6, 19-20 x2 		20 Quarrels    (2lbs)
Morning Star  (6lbs)  d6x2			Leather         (15lbs) +2,+6
Lore Book (3lbs) 				Ink & quill (9gp [Bramas Leaf Ink and good quill])

Pony - Saddle (Riding), Saddle Bags
Flint and Steel, Bedroll, lamp (common), 2 flasks of oil, 2 sacks, 3 torches, 3 candles, 3 pieces of chalk,  jug of water, flask of Barrowshire Apple Wine, cheese (hunk) and 2 loaves of bread[/sblock]


----------



## Mr. Prez (May 1, 2005)

That reminds me, I just want to make sure I have my count right. 
*Orcs*
Koric-3
Felicity-2
Dagmar-1
Lindal-2
Percy-2.5
Franky-1/2
Fortin-0
*Bears*
Party-1
For a total of 10 orcs and one bear. Plus a bit of RP XP.
Just wondering, aside from the RP points that I lavishly hand out, do you mind if I give you all an equal fraction (1/6 for orcs, 1/7 for bears) of the XP, plus "commissions" for personal kills? Would you prefer something different? That's the system I us for table-top; I just wanted to check with you guys.


----------



## Voadam (May 1, 2005)

I'm fine with whatever rate of advancement you like, whether it is a level every couple of rl years or every couple of weeks after action IG. I'm for keeping the math simple and the party mechanically balanced, so I wouldn't mind if you just said every once in a while "everybody level up" and not sweat keeping exact track between players. Otherwise I would vote for equal splitting so the less kill oriented characters (Franky) don't get mechanically penalized more than is inherent in a bard character build and there is not an incentive for PCs to jockey for killing blows.


----------



## Harvey (May 1, 2005)

I agree with Voadam. I think especially because we've been getting along great as a party, that kills should be evenly divided amongst the party. For my games, I only penalize players XP if they're a no-show, and I believe everyone has been contributing to the combat (if even for a more humerous aspect, such as Franky  )


----------



## Harvey (May 1, 2005)

Oh, and enjoy the vacation, FreeXenon!


----------



## scout989 (May 1, 2005)

Yeah, unless any of the casters intend to start making magic items, I don't really see any reason for xp amounts- just tell us when we level up is fine with me.


----------



## Wilphe (May 2, 2005)

Ditto for splitting kills; though if the Boss wants to give out personal XP for whatever he feels like rewarding that is entirely up to him.


----------



## reddist (May 2, 2005)

Um, I think I agree with what everyone else already said...I'd vote for equal XP to all party members, and if ya wanted to pass out "bonus" XP for particularly flavorful RP ... well.. I'll be posting more often then.

In my TT games, I don't even bother with XP... levels are handed out after the completion of "quests" or "chapters," depending on what they've been doing, and I use a system similar to that found in the Artificer's Handbook for item creation.  XP is just a crutch for weaker minds!

Unless you use XP, ya know.. then its perfectly cool...


----------



## Mr. Prez (May 2, 2005)

Alrighty then, it'll be a socialist xp system. I'll keep track of the divided xp on the lowest progression chart and tell you when you all level up. (And of course, I'd be without books and my train of thought has just derailed, which of you has the lowest 2nd level xp and what is it?)

And reddist, if you could outline the Artificer's Handbook's take on item creation, I'd be interested in something like that (in case we ever get a wizard).


----------



## Wilphe (May 2, 2005)

Everybody will level up at 1,000 xp


----------



## Mr. Prez (May 4, 2005)

Yeah... I'm an idiot.


----------



## Mavnn (May 5, 2005)

Know I've been a bit slow on the draw, but yeah... I'm with everyone else. The only reason for xp is spells with an xp cost and item creation. If Reddist has a suggestion to get round those, just level us up when you feel like it.


----------



## reddist (May 5, 2005)

Mr. Prez said:
			
		

> And reddist, if you could outline the Artificer's Handbook's take on item creation, I'd be interested in something like that (in case we ever get a wizard).




Yeah, I'll get more details to you this evening, but its basically a two-part process.  A caster has spell slots (a 3rd level mage has some 2nd level slots and some 1st level slots, for example).  Making an item requires the use of those spell-slots for a period of time, depending on the item's power... more powerful items need higher level spell slots.  If the mage can sacrifice the slots required for the required time, he can make the item.  That's one part, the "mechanics" of it.  It might sound more complicated than it really is.  I'll try to post something more specific later on, when I get to my books.

The second part is component based.  This is the "RP" portion of item creatin, in my games.  Magic items require rare and powerful components not always available at the bazaars or magic shops.  Players must acquire these components somehow, either hunting down the pieces themselves, paying someone else to do it, or tracking down a merchant who deals in such esoteric items.  This also allows GMs to limit the kind of magic items he wants in his games.  If you don't want to alllow rings of invisibiliy, make the components difficult or impossible to get.

Thats the gist of it, anyway.


----------



## Mr. Prez (May 7, 2005)

I like that, esp. the second part.


----------



## Wilphe (May 12, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> Right, I'm assuming there are at least 15 living orcs (-5 to Track DC).
> 
> As such:
> 
> ...




If it's a DC 10 then people without the Track feat should be able to follow.
They'd get a -5 penalty for doing so at normal speed, but hopefully we cancel that if the first group enhances the trail


----------



## Voadam (May 12, 2005)

Heads up, I will be out of internet contact for Friday through Monday.


----------



## Harvey (May 12, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> If it's a DC 10 then people without the Track feat should be able to follow.
> They'd get a -5 penalty for doing so at normal speed, but hopefully we cancel that if the first group enhances the trail




Very cool. This way, we're not totally lost when we wake up


----------



## Mr. Prez (May 15, 2005)

If anyonw noticed that I was absent, my PC was acting up.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 15, 2005)

I'm back...

I should be able to post something either tomorrow or Monday...

It is good to be back


----------



## FreeXenon (May 17, 2005)

*Catch up*



			
				reddist said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll get more details to you this evening, but its basically a two-part process.  A caster has spell slots (a 3rd level mage has some 2nd level slots and some 1st level slots, for example).  Making an item requires the use of those spell-slots for a period of time, depending on the item's power... more powerful items need higher level spell slots.  If the mage can sacrifice the slots required for the required time, he can make the item.  That's one part, the "mechanics" of it.  It might sound more complicated than it really is.  I'll try to post something more specific later on, when I get to my books.
> 
> The second part is component based.  This is the "RP" portion of item creatin, in my games.  Magic items require rare and powerful components not always available at the bazaars or magic shops.  Players must acquire these components somehow, either hunting down the pieces themselves, paying someone else to do it, or tracking down a merchant who deals in such esoteric items.  This also allows GMs to limit the kind of magic items he wants in his games.  If you don't want to alllow rings of invisibiliy, make the components difficult or impossible to get.
> 
> Thats the gist of it, anyway.




The first part is a rather interesting idea. The second part is sooo Second Edition.   
Making items in Second Edition was an adventure all its own - making a +1 weapon an treasured item as there is some story attached to it.

I'm all for equal XP and leveling when you feel appropriate. That is mostly what we do in our games here. No XP is really given - just handing out levels.


----------



## Mr. Prez (May 27, 2005)

Hey folks, I'll be AFK 'till Monday or Tuesday. Sorry.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Mr. Prez*

With what has been said IC...

Lindal and I should be a little bit a head of Percy and Fortin as we scout out the carrion, Assuming, of course, that Lindal likes the idea. So, most likely the map looks something like this:


```
L Pl  Fr



Fo P
```
Pl: Plant Creature
L: Lindal      Fr: Franky
Fo: Fortin    P: Percy

How that sound, Boss!!


----------



## Mr. Prez (Jun 10, 2005)

Oh, sorry I misread that.

FreeXenon: Franky needs a Reflex save, not a Fortitude. If you want that "Eeep" to be loud enough for the others to hear, just say so.

Scout/Wilphe: Let me know who's at the back of the advance party.

Trailing group, if someone yells loud enough to hear, you can roll initiative, but it will take several rounds to reach the advance party.

Mavnn: I need your initiative.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 10, 2005)

Harvey... Not to be a consistancy nazi, but I think that Koric, Felicity, Dagmar and Maler (sp??) are, what 4 hours behind the advance party??    I think that was the agreement. We have the split party dilema here and are about to be schooled by a angry salad - I think Felicity might have something to say about this if you guys catch up.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 10, 2005)

Mr. Prez said:
			
		

> FreeXenon: Franky needs a Reflex save, not a Fortitude. If you want that "Eeep" to be loud enough for the others to hear, just say so.




I could be wrong about the distance between the 2 groups.   

As far as the Eeep is concerned. That may or may not have been heard, but the words I said after were definitely meant to be heard.

Feel free to correct my assumptions here for ease of play and survivabilities sake!!!  

And I modified the IC Save from Fort to Reflex (22).


----------



## Voadam (Jun 10, 2005)

Another way to get us closer together storywise is to say that the orc trail split and it took our ranger some time to track down which way the prisoners were brought and to make sure that the other orc party(ies) was not setting up an ambush. Then it took him some time to set a trail blaze for the follow up party to find so we could follow the correct group. This would close the gap between the PC groups considerably.


----------



## Mavnn (Jun 10, 2005)

Sorry people, I've been afk going to a job interview. Probably nothing from me till Monday.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 10, 2005)

Sorry all, I was just going by existing posts. OK, I think I got it. When the advanved party reached the first group of vultures, they probably weren't that far from camp. So, if sound was let out, then it would probably wake us (Post #292). However, once both groups began moving full speed, then we'd be 4 hours apart. The advanced party doesn't stumble upon the second set of carrion until noon (Post #298). OK, the advanced party begins to investigate, and are attacked.

At this point, the rear party would still be about 3 1/2 hours behind the advanced group at best. This puts them at about 7 1/2 miles away. Ouch.


----------



## scout989 (Jun 10, 2005)

Uh, I'm not real sure who's in back- I thought we were coming in together.  If Wilphe has any preference, I'll defer to that, otherwise we're walking side by side (though I'll be running in ahead of him, at least if I remember correctly that I got higher initiative).


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 10, 2005)

Side by side with Fortin is fine by me


----------



## Mr. Prez (Jun 11, 2005)

Ok, so the two parties are officially incommunicato from each other. Sorry folks, none of Felicity's Weed-be-gone for the advance party.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 12, 2005)

Felicity's _weed-be-gone_ probably manifests itself as _Burning Hands_ anyway...


----------



## reddist (Jun 13, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Felicity's _weed-be-gone_ probably manifests itself as _Burning Hands_ anyway...




Ha!  I had a good minute-long laugh when I read that.


----------



## Mavnn (Jun 13, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> Sorry people, I've been afk going to a job interview. Probably nothing from me till Monday.




Right, the good news is I got the job. The bad news is, that means I'm going to be manic for the next few weeks till I finish and then I'll be in a new job with no guarantee of internet access at lunch times.

As such, I'm going to be dropping out of most of my pbeming, including dropping Lindal. Given he's a couple of hp away from a grusome death, it might be fun for him to be torn limb from limb and provide some angst for the party.

Thanks for the ride, folks, and sorry for dropping out.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 13, 2005)

Congrats on the job!!    Might I ask as to what you will be doing? 
Good luck and have fun! It will not be the same without you.   

If you are able to start again sometime in the future maybe you can pop in, kind of like a soap opera. That would be cool! ... or a special guest appearance.. or cameo!!


----------



## Mavnn (Jun 13, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Congrats on the job!!    Might I ask as to what you will be doing?
> Good luck and have fun! It will not be the same without you.
> 
> If you are able to start again sometime in the future maybe you can pop in, kind of like a soap opera. That would be cool! ... or a special guest appearance.. or cameo!!




Hmm... attack of the Zombie Lindal... (*dun* *dun* *daaaaahhhhh!!!!*)

Ahem. Anyway: given you asked, I'll be doing performance management, predictive stats and some PR work for the Fire and Rescue Service.

It looks fun.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 13, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> As such, I'm going to be dropping out of most of my pbeming, including dropping Lindal. Given he's a couple of hp away from a grusome death, it might be fun for him to be torn limb from limb and provide some angst for the party.




Nooooo! There goes Koric's "brother"... fertilizer for some tree.



			
				Mavnn said:
			
		

> Thanks for the ride, folks, and sorry for dropping out.




Good luck, Mavnn! Sounds like a cool opportunity. A friend of mine does something similar, and I know he has no time to PbP


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 14, 2005)

I was beginning to feel quite left out until this:







> "And what orc could stand up to a halfling loremaster on a warpony?" Dagmar chuckles at the image.
> 
> Koric, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor
> Dagmar's comment makes Koric burst out in laughter as the image comes into his mind, then he realizes his faux pax and stifles his laughter. "Sorry, inside joke" he says to a confused Maler. "You had to be there... oh, that's right, you were... I mean you had to be on our side of the caravan fighting off the orcs."



Cool!   
Fear the Halfling! Fear him! WroARrrrrr!!!


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 14, 2005)

I've been noticing this halfling +1 to hit with thrown weapons thingy and I am thinking that I should pick up some. Melee is definitely not my thing... Oi!! 

What I really need is precise shot and all of my worries would be over!  
It will be a long time before I can pick that up, if ever.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 14, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I was beginning to feel quite left out until this:Cool!
> Fear the Halfling! Fear him! WroARrrrrr!!!




This is hilarious. Great, now I've got this image of this little halfling wookie for some reason...


----------



## Voadam (Jun 16, 2005)

I would suggest in the future we not split the party just so that we can all be in the action together.


----------



## Mr. Prez (Jun 21, 2005)

Sorry about my disappearing act, I too have employment, but it should be ok now.


----------



## Mr. Prez (Jul 2, 2005)

You know, I don't want to stop the game, but I'm afraid that for the next coupla months it could be pretty slow. If you'll stick with me untill I can get back to a much more regular schedule, I think it should pick up by Sept. But for now I might only be able to post as little as once a week.


----------



## scout989 (Jul 2, 2005)

I'll stick around.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 2, 2005)

Franky must make it to second level...
Must make it  ...

Just let me know when....


----------



## reddist (Jul 2, 2005)

No problem, Prez.  We're all subscribed I'm sure... just let us know when you're ready to carry on!

Two suggestions though... 

I'd say (1) narrate our way out of the fight with the plant thing and get the group together, so at least the PCs can catch up... maybe we can have an extended RP time of story sharing and long narrative expostion (which could lead to some interesting world building and campaign background, if we ever use it).  One of us outside of the fight could take over the plant, just to get that part wrapped up and the party back together.

and (2), for those of you not already playing in my Sea's Righteous Might game, we're short one arcane blaster.  Any volunteers?


----------



## Harvey (Jul 2, 2005)

reddist said:
			
		

> I'd say (1) narrate our way out of the fight with the plant thing and get the group together, so at least the PCs can catch up... maybe we can have an extended RP time of story sharing and long narrative expostion (which could lead to some interesting world building and campaign background, if we ever use it).  One of us outside of the fight could take over the plant, just to get that part wrapped up and the party back together.




Agreed. I don't know about the rest of you, but I enjoy RPing Koric and our discussions/debates/story-telling. And I miss it, with the party being split like this...



			
				reddist said:
			
		

> and (2), for those of you not already playing in my Sea's Righteous Might game, we're short one arcane blaster.  Any volunteers?




And we need one soon... cause we can't seem to get down the docks quick enough to save them from being sabotaged


----------



## Mr. Prez (Jul 4, 2005)

Ok, I'll get the battle wrapped up, looks like you guys are in for some pretty lucky rolls.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 7, 2005)

Head's up.

I will be on vacation and without internet access from 7/9 to 7/17.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 14, 2005)

Not me, let's see if Fortin can crack it...


----------



## Harvey (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi all, 

Is this game still going on? It has been quite some time since the last post, and wanted to see if the game has just died out or not...


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 30, 2005)

Hey, Dude! I think we are waiting for da'Boss to take care of the current round.   
Howz it going!


----------



## Harvey (Jul 30, 2005)

Pretty good... but I can tell you Koric is a little bored talking about the philosophy of spear-throwing with Dagmar


----------



## scout989 (Jul 30, 2005)

Ayup, we've done what we can for the moment- waiting for either results on last actions or a narrative escape from ugly wet squishy-noise death


----------



## Harvey (Aug 1, 2005)

I never thought I'd desire fighting an "ugly wet squishy-noise death" thing, but you all in the advanced team have no idea how lucky you are


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 14, 2005)

*Blackstone Clan - Midden Alps Narrative*

I started this after I asked for more background information and have not had the time to continue with it, so I thought I would just post it.
[sblock]Fluffy white clouds are plentifully interspersed amidst the snow covered peaks that cut into the blue sky like razor sharp knives. The clouds block direct sunlight in a playful game of tag. In the distance you can hear the deep throaty screech of great eagles soaring on the mountain wind searching for all those that invade its domain. Here, far above the treeline, there are no trees and very little plant life to be found, you might find and occasional scrub bush and lichen or moss but that is about it. Barren, sharp, jagged and stark is what life is like here in the Midden Alps, not to say that there is nothing here, because there is...  Life here is cold, harsh and deadly and you need to be tough as the mountains themselves to survive. Tough as mountains is exactly what the dwarves of the Blackhammer Clan are.

"_The Midden Alps...such a wonderful place to call home._" Brogan AxeSpitter thought to himself as he smiles to himself. "_Cool, crisp mountain air to energize the lungs and keep you going._" Brogan’s mid wanders some more, his face a mask of deep concentration, but his brother knows better. The whipping mountain wind throwing his 4 braided short black beard to and fro. His thick winter cloak keeps the biting wind mostly at bay and rest has been taken care of by a swig of Blackstone Blackmead.  His expression turns from deep concentration to one of surprise and mild pain as the trail-chanter Mrodgar, his older brother, whacks him on the back of the head and bellows out a trail-chant to everyone in a deep rumbly voice

"Hrruuummmmm... Hrruuummmmm..... 
Deep inside the dark's tuuummmmm.... tuuummmmm”

“Earth-rush is found and the glory 
of making rruuummmm... rruuummmm"

All people within earshot of his chant, which is about eveyone, come to a dead stop in mid-march to look at him. A look of complete disbelief and shock fills their faces.

"What!!" he said surprisingly and with a hint of fear. “_A real dwarf does not drink rum, that is for those tree-hugg’n elves to drink._” is what is father has alway said with disdain at the mere thought of any dwarf drinking rum, let alone his own sons. Mrodgar liked the taste of Faule Starshine Rum. He did not understand what the big deal was.

Their father, Gargarock Axespitter, lowered his head in disbelief and walked slowly forward toward the confused Mrodgar. Gargarock patted him gently on the back and ushered him forward back in line with the other dwarves. Mrodgar, now cowed and embarrassed at his chant, walks slowly with his head down, like a dog with his tail between his legs, back in line. Gargarock clears his throat, straightens himself out, and then takes a deep breath slouching his shoulders slightly.

As he straightens himself out beginning to chant a low rumbling that seems to come from every direction at once and emanate from the very mountain walls rolls forth. A gravely, earthly tone spoken in the language of the mountains fills the air and permeates every dwarf there. All dwarves close their eyes and take in the very essence of the mountain instilled into them by Gargarock's mountain chant. They turn back to the path and begin to march forth to their destination; the new found earth-rush on the border of the Greyfang ork tribe's territory.

Earth-rush in the form of a vein of rubies was found by a daring and adventurous scout looking for earth-rush in places he should not be. The clan elders chastised him for endangering himself and possibly attracting the attention of the Greyfang tribe with which they war with constantly. After the stern and unabated lecture finished, a look of greed and potential crept into their eyes. A larger scouting part was sent to verify the earth-rush vein and the returned without incident. The team reported the vein looks promising and there has been some Greyfang activity in the area a while ago, maybe 2 fortnights or more. 

Following that news the clan elders arranged for a larger party to go to the earth-rush vein and determine its potential to be mined - to see if the vein will be worth the risk and possibly set up a mining camp. They assambled some of there best warriors, miners and scouts to go survey the new earth-rush vein. Mrodgar and Brogan were Gargarock’s sons and were among the fifty some dwarves making the journey. Brogan just came of age in the last few months and was eager to join such a company. He was promising and talented miner - having quite the nose for gems. 

Mrodgar and Brogan have heard stories about the adventures that survey teams have had in the past and were eager try their hands at one. Looking forward to seeing the greatest and largest vein ever know in clan history; blooding their war-axes, which are gifts forged by their father, and any other of the wonderous variety of adventures that survey teams have. The pair have been looking forward to this for a long time and begged and pleaded with their father to let them go with. Garagarock relented the night before the survey team left as he found out that two of the miner’s became sick and could not go. 

The earth-rush is about 4 days travel marching by foot, one of which is through the FangHammer sub-range of the Midden Alps where the Greyfang tribe calls home. They patrol ceratin areas vigilantly - the areas nearest where our lands border. This cavern, named Dwal Mown which means ‘Dwarf’s promising vein that amounts to nothing’ in the common tongue, is in an area not well patrolled by the Greyfang tribe. Hopefully we can arrive at Dwal Mown and setup a small mining operation before patrols come around. After we get rooted in we will be able to take care of any Greyfang lime-rock that come a patrol’n.

Fourty members strong all armed with studded leather to breastplate armor, crossbows, axes, picks, hammers, and trap setting and mining equipment. We have well bred mountain goats as pack animals. You laugh now at the thought of a war-goat, but imagine a war-goat charging you and pushing you over a ledge falling to your doom. Horses and other traditional beasts of burden are too big for this terrain and mountain goats jump and maneuver around the jagged rocks as a well as halfling walks through the meadows. Imagine a hellish bleating swarm of cantankerous, fearless beasts ramming foes into an orchestrated chaos with dwarves as the maestros. There is nothing like the sound of a bleating war-ram  followed by *crack*, and then the sound of a scream fading into the darkness below.

We dwarves tread slowly but steadily, undeterred by all but the mightiest of hazards. Our path to Fools Vein will take us quite a bit beyond our normal patrol borders and just inside Greyfang territory. We do not fear them, it is they that should fear us. A dwarven mining party and earth-rush can be a dangerous thing to be standing between. Some of us are a little bit nervous, not that we would show it, as there are those that think something vile is a brew’n because the Greyfangs have been quiet in the last few months.[/sblock]


----------

